# Ford Transit - Making the big switch



## Oconomowoc

Well, pretty sure I'm gonna go buy a new Transit Connect tomorrow. I'm nervous as hell but I sat down and spent many hours developing a game plan to make this all work. I could be wrong but this will not only save me a ton of money but will also give me even more of a competitive advantage.

My current truck is a 1 ton Ford E-350 van with the 12' Spartan Supreme conversion putting me at darn near 500 cubic feet. Currently I'm using all of it. The van gets 5 -7 mpg.

The Transit Connect has about 130 cubic feet I think. Many people get 22-24 mpg. 

I'm excited about the challenge. Many people I know in construction are now using them.....just not for plumbing. They are paying for themselves quickly.

Here are the steps I took to make this work (on paper)

1.) Went through 3 years of customer invoices and built a simple spread sheet of what parts I used and on what service calls.

2.) Built another simple spread spread sheet showing me frequency of usage on repair parts.

3.) Came up with an inventory system that works in conjunction , and shares a direct relationship, to a new and innovative way of scheduling jobs combining pre-planned jobs and emergency service.

4.) Once I had the inventory count established I designed custom racks and shelves with a series of pullouts that would be light enough to never exceed the max payload yet still hold everything. I'll be welding all of it from scratch because nothing on the market makes any sense whatsoever for a plumbing business.

And, I had to be able to haul a 50 gallon power vent witch has a box dimension of 29" x 30 3/8" x 62 1/4". With a bulkhead installed for safety that gives me 3" to spare before hitting the rear doors.

------------------------

The Transit Connect is an XLT loaded up with pretty much everything. The difference between a base and a loaded van is about $1,300. The van has no glass on the rear or sides. I designed the lettering already it that will happen immediately...... if I don't chicken out tomorrow. 

If I get it I'll post photos of it and a diary as I set it up and build it for my business. If my math is correct it will completely change the way I do service plumbing.

Mike


----------



## VinylHanger

I wish you luck. Your business escapades are always enjoyable to watch and learn from.


----------



## Oconomowoc

VinylHanger said:


> I wish you luck. Your business escapades are always enjoyable to watch and learn from.


Lol, I love owning a business and my favorite part is thinking of ways to improve it. 

This could really backfire on me. 130 cubic feet is like running on almost 25% of what I have now.

I have many friends who are plumbers and not a single one says it will work, they think it just can't be done. That just makes me smile, I swear I'm gonna prove them wrong.

Even the manager of the commercial fleet sales department tried to make me change my mind. 

We'll see. Lol
Mike


----------



## CCCo.

So are you trading in the big box too, or will you still have both.
Having both could help if and when your in a pinch to haul something larger than your new transit :laughing:


That thing will look awesome with 10' sticks of pipe hung all over it


----------



## Oconomowoc

CCCo. said:


> So are you trading in the big box too, or will you still have both.
> Having both could help if and when your in a pinch to haul something larger than your new transit :laughing:
> 
> That thing will look awesome with 10' sticks of pipe hung all over it


Nope, I have a fellow plumber that hired a guy and wants my truck. I have to time it so I sell it to him tomorrow and go down and write a check for the new one and drive it home the same day and load tools and some parts in it immediately for some work I have in the evening.

Gotta keep that ball rolling. I'll be working out of plastic boxes until I get the shelves fabbed up, bulkhead in and rack installed..... and lettering.


----------



## m1911

I'm in the market for one of those vans too.


----------



## Oconomowoc

m1911 said:


> I'm in the market for one of those vans too.


What trade are you in?


----------



## m1911

finish carpenter mainly...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I know Ford is opening a plant in Kansas City. Is it up and running yet? Where are they made now?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Oconomowoc said:


> What trade are you in?





m1911 said:


> finish carpenter mainly...


No Finish but Irish carpentry mainly.:laughing:


----------



## m1911

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I know Ford is opening a plant in Kansas City. Is it up and running yet? Where are they made now?


I believe they're assembled in Turkey.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I know Ford is opening a plant in Kansas City. Is it up and running yet? Where are they made now?


Turkey. Then, because of a stupid thing called the "chicken tax" (look it up), it comes here and Ford converts them. Long story.

The new Ford full size Transit which replaces the long running Econoline series, will be made here in the states.

Unfortunately they are having supplier issues and won't be available for another year.


----------



## Big Shoe

My buddy switched to one a while back. Added air leveler bags,hitch and one of those steel mesh platforms that slide in the receiver. For the occasional extra load.


----------



## Warren

I hate to doubt you, but I can't imagine how that cu ft will work. You state that you are currently using all of the 500 cu ft. You seem to be a rather efficient guy with the way you run things, so cutting back 70% seems undoable. You will need room to maneuver in there also, so that means even less space for storage. If you have it packed too full, there will be time lost on every trip just moving things around unnecessarily. If anyone can pull this off, it is you though, Good luck Mike.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Warren said:


> I hate to doubt you, but I can't imagine how that cu ft will work. You state that you are currently using all of the 500 cu ft. You seem to be a rather efficient guy with the way you run things, so cutting back 70% seems undoable. You will need room to maneuver in there also, so that means even less space for storage. If you have it packed too full, there will be time lost on every trip just moving things around unnecessarily. If anyone can pull this off, it is you though, Good luck Mike.


Yeah, you're right Warren. I'm walking on a very fine line with this. Below is a photo when I went to the dealer with an empty 50 gallon power vent box and put it inside.


----------



## skillman

If you can keep current truck plus new transit it my work . Can you get big items delivered to site .


----------



## Oconomowoc

A little dose of truth: I woke up this morning scared out of my wits. If this doesn't pan out it will cost me a great deal of money and aggravation.

But then I thought to myself that, in my life anyhow, every time I've been this nervous with business decisions or taking a new direction for the company....... that meant great things going forward. Change is tough, I've had years worth of experience as well as years worth of conditioning into thinking us plumbers need big overloaded vans. I can't help but wonder if we have been doing things the wrong way with the wrong mentality. 

Imagine how efficient this could make me? If this works as anticipated that really sends a signal to me that my customers have ultimately been paying for gross inefficiencies.

Mike


----------



## Oconomowoc

skillman said:


> If you can keep current truck plus new transit it my work . Can you get big items delivered to site .


Yes, free next day delivery from all my wholesalers. BUT, part of my plan is to keep a small inventory in my garage.


----------



## deter

Big Shoe said:


> My buddy switched to one a while back. Added air leveler bags,hitch and one of those steel mesh platforms that slide in the receiver. For the occasional extra load.


adding expandability to have one of the hitch racks, or pull a trailer for the occasional large job seems like a great idea.

Remember, some of the greatest businessmen in history were the ones that took the biggest risks


----------



## PPRI

You'd still have your personal truck wouldn't you Mike? I think it can be done. Get a rack for that thing just so I can see it. I'd really like to get one myself but it's just not in the budget. That and I wouldn't be trading I'd just be adding. I'm with you though. I've done a few service calls in my time and I can see your point on being over loaded. Most times we pull out the same tools and often times the same parts.


----------



## CompleteW&D

What does the 50 gal power vent do Mike? Is it absolutely necessary to have that in your truck all the time?


----------



## Oconomowoc

CompleteW&D said:


> What does the 50 gal power vent do Mike? Is it absolutely necessary to have that in your truck all the time?


It's not something that will be with me, I just needed to design a system of racks where I could haul one when I get the call etc. 99% of water heaters are 40 & 50 gallons. Power vents have a larger shipping box than the standard gas and electric ones so I used a 50 power vent just a a sizing issue for the design. 

I posted that photo because it gives some perspective on size.


----------



## CompleteW&D

Gotcha.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Oconomowoc

Cleaned out. I'm giving him the bins also.


----------



## Oconomowoc




----------



## Texas Wax

Extensive inventory in your garage. Go shopping without turning a wheel and your generally local enough to your place that stopping home is closer than a supply house, right? Kind of seeing worse case scenario a wash for time. Different system than before / most. Advantage, you may by necessity will have a larger focused (based on history) on hand inventory.
5-7mpg vs 22+ money for inventory then money in pocket. Stick to a/the system, as I know you'll do.... Believe it will work well.

Good Luck, keep sending that cold air down here!


----------



## Oconomowoc

Texas Wax said:


> Extensive inventory in your garage. Go shopping without turning a wheel and your generally local enough to your place that stopping home is closer than a supply house, right? Kind of seeing worse case scenario a wash for time. Different system than before / most. Advantage, you may by necessity will have a larger focused (based on history) on hand inventory.
> 5-7mpg vs 22+ money for inventory then money in pocket. Stick to a/the system, as I know you'll do.... Believe it will work well.
> 
> Good Luck, keep sending that cold air down here!


The difference in inventory is do I carry it with me or leave it behind? 

Inventory for a service plumber is a lot like poker. You have to anti up to play the game so I have the inventory no matter what.......BUT, I'm slimming that down also.

So lets say I spend an average of $1300 a month in fuel @ 5-6 mpg carrying inventory around. The new van gets 22 all day no matter what, the HVAC's in town are getting 24 mpg. 

I'm paying cash for the truck so I won't have a payment, well, I do but the payment is just invisible. But the loan interest I won't be paying and that will offset standing inventory interest I would otherwise potentially make had I invested the money...... which I wouldn't do because this is money in my business account. It just sits.

Remember, a 1 Ton six wheeled vehicle isn't a cheap date either. Tires are $1,200 a year. Maintenance is killing me.

The key here is how I build the schedule and prepare for the day, it forces me to be efficient.

I'm stalling. Lol, I should be down at the dealership.


----------



## Inner10

Mike quit quibbling and go buy it, get a little trailer if you need to deliver water heaters because you ain't jamming everything in a transit.

Needless to say you are going to need some latter/pipe racks on that little guy too.

I don't miss driving that pig of a box van one bit...I had a 2000 chev one ton gas, and it got 10 miles to the gallon on the highway or stuck in traffic. For me the upkeep cost wasn't the problem it was that no one downtown lets you park in their lot.


----------



## CompleteW&D

C'mon Mike.... we're all waiting to see the new truck all lettered up. Go get it already.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Done!

That's the commercial mgr, he warned me for the last time this was a big risk. Lol.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I can't stand car salesmen. They all look the same too.


----------



## tedanderson

I've been strongly considering the TC van also. I love my Astro van but I hate putting $40 in it every day from being stuck in traffic. I have been seeing a lot of them on the road these days and I would have to think that if all of the bigger shops are driving them as fleet vehicles, they must be OK.

Also I figure that if there is something that I can't haul it in the TC, then I probably don't need it, don't want it, or rather have it delievered.

But on a side note, that "chicken tax" a very interesting thing that manufacturers have been doing for years. Every TC van that comes over here from Turkey is assembled with windows, 3 rows of seats, and carpeting to that it can be classified as a passenger car and they avoid paying the 25% import tax that they have on imported trucks. Then a third party "vehicle processing" company right here in Maryland removes the seats and carpeting, then they replace the rear glass panels with solid metal ones and then they ship all of those "spare parts" back overseas to be installed on the next set of vans that are being imported.

It sounds like quite a bit of time, money, and effort just to save a few bucks but I think that whatever they would otherwise pay in import taxes would greatly outweigh the costs paid to the third party.


----------



## thom

How much you spend/save on fuel is as much a function of distance as mileage. My last 15 years of construction I didn't work more than 5 miles from home, the last 10 years was 2 miles from home. The supply houses all delivered, for small stuff I have 3 HD's and 2 Lowes within 5 miles of the house. All of the supply houses are within 10 miles, most within 5.

Time on the road is costly, it's time you're working but not earning. Shrinking your area makes a big difference.


----------



## Oconomowoc

thom said:


> How much you spend/save on fuel is as much a function of distance as mileage. My last 15 years of construction I didn't work more than 5 miles from home, the last 10 years was 2 miles from home. The supply houses all delivered, for small stuff I have 3 HD's and 2 Lowes within 5 miles of the house. All of the supply houses are within 10 miles, most within 5.
> 
> Time on the road is costly, it's time you're working but not earning. Shrinking your area makes a big difference.


All my work is local and by that I mean within a 10 mile radius. But I do sevice calls all day, many times service calls take me 10 minutes (actual labor) then it's off to the next one. 

On a 1 ton cube it's really hard on it, all these short stops. I do a lot of lake work and lots are small and crammed in like sardines. Parking sucks with a 12' cube van so some of this decision is based on parking ability also.

Lastly, my truck is falling apart so no matter what I'm due for a new truck again.


----------



## renov8r

Did you ever consider a ram cargo van? A bit bigger then the transit but still a mini cargo van.


----------



## Oconomowoc

renov8r said:


> Did you ever consider a ram cargo van? A bit bigger then the transit but still a mini cargo van.


It's just not commercial looking enough for me, and I'm not a Dodge man either. I'm a pretty die hard Ford guy for the most part.


----------



## Oconomowoc

It's a done deal. Now for some serious fabricating of the inside, lettering, pipe rack and a bulkhead.


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> It's just not commercial looking enough for me, and I'm not a Dodge man either. I'm a pretty die hard Ford guy for the most part.


Yeah and that ford escort you bought looks really commercial.:laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc

Inner10 said:


> Yeah and that ford escort you bought looks really commercial.:laughing:


Lol, yeah!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I give it two weeks tops.


----------



## Inner10

renov8r said:


> Did you ever consider a ram cargo van? A bit bigger then the transit but still a mini cargo van.


I've given that some serious thought, one of the largest local control companies bought a fleet of them.


----------



## Oconomowoc

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I give it two weeks tops.


I think Rex had one for a couple days and returned it. Lol


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> I think Rex had one for a couple days and returned it. Lol


Yeah he couldn't fit the mattress in the back...


----------



## Oconomowoc

Inner10 said:


> Yeah he couldn't fit the mattress in the back...


Lol.....well played!!!


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

Inner10, consider yourself officially followed. Always a good laugh:laughing:


----------



## SDel Prete

Letter that matchbox already!


----------



## Oconomowoc

I've only had this a couple hours and I have about 60 miles on it. Looked at 3 jobs. I absolutely love driving it and parking it. I have a 50 gallon WH job I picked up for Tuesday morning. This should be interesting to see how this will play out.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> I've only had this a couple hours and I have about 60 miles on it. Looked at 3 jobs. I absolutely love driving it and parking it. I have a 50 gallon WH job I picked up for Tuesday morning. This should be interesting to see how this will play out.


You said it fits so you should be all set. But I guess your concern is no racks for other items right now? Get a rack and strap it on top!


----------



## rrk

I downsized from a 16' box truck to a Sprinter which is not as small as your truck but I don't have it nearly as filled as I could have. I had box trucks for 16 years.

I doubled my fuel mileage and now know exactly whats in the truck, much more organized and efficient. I should have done it sooner.

You will be fine, it may take a couple of weeks to adjust once you realize which parts you use the most of weekly.


----------



## m1911

cool!
sure beats my 8-10MPG Dodge!


----------



## Oconomowoc

Check this out. The 3 kids were so excited they wanted to sleep in it tonight.


----------



## Morning Wood

I've never heard of anyone going smaller. It's always bigger. Good luck. Why not a sprinter?


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> Check this out. The 3 kids were so excited they wanted to sleep in it tonight.


Maybe they can hold your supplies and hand what you need to you at the jobs lol


----------



## Oconomowoc

Morning Wood said:


> I've never heard of anyone going smaller. It's always bigger. Good luck. Why not a sprinter?


I know a few plumbers who have them and most hate them based on repair bills alone. They are happy about the size I think but man are those expensive to work on. 

Also, one guy told me he had to wait weeks for a pump. That's not acceptable in business.


----------



## m1911

SDel Prete said:


> Maybe they can hold your supplies and hand what you need to you at the jobs lol


It's either the kids, or the supplies - not enough room for all! :laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc

m1911 said:


> It's either the kids, or the supplies - not enough room for all! :laughing:


All I know is this, if I get an emergency call tonight I'm throwing tools in the back and they are just gonna have to come with.


----------



## m1911

you know, a while ago I looked into buying a used Transit, and people are nuts, almost asking what a new one goes for! crazy.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> All I know is this, if I get an emergency call tonight I'm throwing tools in the back and they are just gonna have to come with.


That's the spirit!


----------



## skillman

Oconomowoc said:


> I've only had this a couple hours and I have about 60 miles on it. Looked at 3 jobs. I absolutely love driving it and parking it. I have a 50 gallon WH job I picked up for Tuesday morning. This should be interesting to see how this will play out.


So how did you make out with tools and hot water tank in tc .


----------



## Oconomowoc

skillman said:


> So how did you make out with tools and hot water tank in tc .


I'll update when I get home.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Update:

It's been going good. I have no racks inside yet so the entire day has been a disorganized nightmare. I'm OCD about organization so this is the worst situation possible until I get this baby optimized.

I added up miles today and between the two vehicles I saved about $47 that otherwise would have been wasted with my cube van.

Water heater went well but man, not much room left once I put the dolly inside. When I put the old water heater inside of course water spilled everywhere. 

The best part of all this is driving it, it handles awesome! I can park anywhere! I dropped the heater off at the scrap yard and I could maneuver all over the yard and parking lot like nothing, in the past I had to park on the street because they are so busy I never had room. In traffic crossing lanes is a 100 times easier than a big van, it's actually fun.

Comfort. It has a European feel in boh driving and seating, in my opinion it's much more comfortable than a van........but some might no like that style of firm driving and seating.

Check out the picture below, this is what I'm working from right now until I build racks and bins. Two things stick out as remarkable.....

1.) No crawling inside. Everything is accessible from the doors!

2.) Low floor height. I never realized it when I considered the purchase but the low floor height is a big advantage especially tipping the water heater in.

Overall I'm very happy but time will tell. One thing I hate is how the rear doors stay locked and there's no inside switch. The key fob has a button to unlock it other wise I need the key itself. To me that's idiotic.

Second, is the rear of the vehicle. It must have something to do with aerodynamics but the rear gets dirty immediately. Its as if the air plasters dust to the back. If it rains I would imagine it really looks bad.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Time to get some systainers.


----------



## skillman

If you can make it work good for you . But man with those little tools and supply's it looks packed .


----------



## SDel Prete

skillman said:


> If you can make it work good for you . But man with those little tools and supply's it looks packed .


Looks rather empty to me?


----------



## Oconomowoc

It looks kind of empty but I managed to get through the day......although it was a royal pain. I had to dig through boxes all day. 

It is gonna be tight though.


----------



## goneelkn

What about a full extension pull out floor?? I know they have them for pickups. Could have mounted bins etc on both sides then and always be accessable.


----------



## skillman

SDel Prete said:


> Looks rather empty to me?


Just a matter of speech . Wonder how much weight it can handle with all the fitting and stuff overtime on its frame and excess tire wear .


----------



## Oconomowoc

skillman said:


> Just a matter of speech . Wonder how much weight it can handle with all the fitting and stuff overtime on its frame and excess tire wear .


Unibody. Has similar payload as a 1/2 ton van. Although I can't speak from experience ford has been selling these for many years in Europe and with great success.


----------



## SDel Prete

skillman said:


> Just a matter of speech . Wonder how much weight it can handle with all the fitting and stuff overtime on its frame and excess tire wear .


I think I remember a payload of 2000lbs though I could be wrong


----------



## Morning Wood

If that is what you call a disorganized mess then you've got problems.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Morning Wood said:


> If that is what you call a disorganized mess then you've got problems.


Lol, no I was referring to digging through the boxes. Everything is just crammed inside.


----------



## m1911

It's nice it has a cargo mat.
I once put an old 40gal water heater in the back of my van, and what a mess - all the water and sediment was everywhere. Being OCD, I had to remove the padding and rubber mat and wash and wax the cargo area! I quickly learned to cap the pipes next time! I don't do plumbing much. Wood is cleaner! 
Nice Transit Connect you got there.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

I would say you would likely benefit from a hitch hauler, (little 2 x5 metal shelf for the Reese hitch) I didn't day it before because you can't open the back doors when loaded, at least not on my Yukon. But situations like an old water heater or commode, they would never enter the vehicle, my thought anyway. I'm tuned in to see how this works out.


----------



## Oconomowoc

The van is gonna look a little different by about 11:00 today. I'll post picks. It's getting a rack and bulkhead installed.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> The van is gonna look a little different by about 11:00 today. I'll post picks. It's getting a rack and bulkhead installed.


Nice. Can't wait to see it


----------



## Oconomowoc

The problem with the bulkhead, or really the Transit design itself, is that the bulkhead needs a wing kit because the seats interfere with the side opening doors. They actually stick in to the usable cargo area. You'll see what I mean when I post photos.

The 2015 is completely redesigned and about a foot longer. From what I was told that issue has been solved. I just couldn't wait that long because I didn't want to spend money on maintenance for the 1 ton cube van.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> The problem with the bulkhead, or really the Transit design itself, is that the bulkhead needs a wing kit because the seats interfere with the side opening doors. They actually stick in to the usable cargo area. You'll see what I mean when I post photos.
> 
> The 2015 is completely redesigned and about a foot longer. From what I was told that issue has been solved. I just couldn't wait that long because I didn't want to spend money on maintenance for the 1 ton cube van.


Think of all that extra room you could of had! I've often wondered myself if I could fit the tools I need inside one for my business. I'm just tired of all the gas.


----------



## Oconomowoc

I've read the new 2015 gets over 30mpg. I'll let them work the bugs out and trade this in for a 2016 model.

I'm pretty excited about this. I'm literally designing a new business model "around the truck" vs the old way where I designed a business model of then just bought a truck.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> I've read the new 2015 gets over 30mpg. I'll let them work the bugs out and trade this in for a 2016 model.
> 
> I'm pretty excited about this. I'm literally designing a new business model "around the truck" vs the old way where I designed a business model of then just bought a truck.


Now when your day 2015 what are they changing? I thought in 2014 they had a new body style? Or is it pushed back like the van is?


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> Now when your day 2015 what are they changing? I thought in 2014 they had a new body style? Or is it pushed back like the van is?


Yeah, it got pushed back until possibly fall of 2014.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Here's the new rack.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Oconomowoc said:


> Here's the new rack.


:clap::laughing:


----------



## svronthmve

Oconomowoc said:


> Here's the new rack.


What, just got it and already filling up??!!


----------



## Oconomowoc

svronthmve said:


> What, just got it and already filling up??!!


Nope! Beef jerky.

In the two days I've owned it I put 233 miles on her. Still have over 1/4 tank left.

It's telling me I have 91 miles until empty.


----------



## Oconomowoc

This baby is gonna pay for itself in 24 months just from fuel.

Tires are dirt cheap, $1300 vs $400. I burn through one set a year.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Now it's all on me. I went to the metal dealer and picked up 120' of 3/4 @ .049 square tubing to build the internal rack structure.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> This baby is gonna pay for itself in 24 months just from fuel.
> 
> Tires are dirt cheap, $1300 vs $400. I burn through one set a year.


It's like you gave yourself a big raise!


----------



## CCCo.

Sweet :thumbsup:

Looks like its coming together nicely!


----------



## CompleteW&D

Mike.... you have some of the BEST threads. This has been like a soap opera. I can't stop myself from checking this thread daily.

If anyone can make that little puppy work, it's you. Now get the darned racks built and get it wrapped already.


----------



## BamBamm5144

Man, this has me thinking about one of these types of vehicles for estimates. Good gas mileage and enough room.


----------



## Morning Wood

I won't be sold on the transits until Mike Holmes starts driving one. :whistling:

Waiting on pics of the interior shelving. You welding all the tube up?


----------



## ArtisanRemod

How sweet would one of these be with a little 4 cyl diesel.


----------



## dkillianjr

I don't want to seem pushy Mike, but how about you skip the 4th with the kids and start welding these racks up:laughing:


I can't wait to see how it turns out!


Dave


----------



## EthanB

BamBamm5144 said:


> Man, this has me thinking about one of these types of vehicles for estimates. Good gas mileage and enough room.


I use my wife's Ford focus wagon. 33 mpg and all the room I want for samples.

Mike, have you thought about putting on a Thule roof box for fittings,etc.? The skinny ones hold a lot and would probably still leave room for pipe, probably not for a ladder though.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Thinking about welding this old school with a gas torch and shooting a couple vids. I'm organizing my table/jig now.


----------



## Northwood

Can you include a bunch of pics or video of the fabricating too? It's great to see other people's work and ideas. 

I've also been thinking about the Transit Connect so very interested in what you think long term as well. In fact, I own the Nissan NV and was hoping you'd be buying the large transit so you could give us your opinion on that! Are you still planning to switch your fleet to those?


----------



## m1911

just wondering, wouldn't it quicker to build the racks out of slotted angle iron bolted together?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Northwood said:


> Can you include a bunch of pics or video of the fabricating too? It's great to see other people's work and ideas.
> 
> I've also been thinking about the Transit Connect so very interested in what you think long term as well. In fact, I own the Nissan NV and was hoping you'd be buying the large transit so you could give us your opinion on that! Are you still planning to switch your fleet to those?


I don't have a fleet. Just me and a truck.


----------



## Oconomowoc

m1911 said:


> just wondering, wouldn't it quicker to build the racks out of slotted angle iron bolted together?


No, I don't think so anyhow. I'm a pretty experienced welder so for me at least, I can cut and weld pretty fast. I'll show you how I jig it and weld it and you'll probably agree. 

My son Henry and I are cleaning all the crap I took out of big Bertha and getting ready to cut and weld as I type this.


----------



## m1911

Great, can't wait to see how it turns out. It will cool to see that space optimized and organized!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Poor thing will have the rear bumper dragging on the ground before you know it.


----------



## Texas Wax

Oconomowoc said:


> Thinking about welding this old school with a gas torch and shooting a couple vids. I'm organizing my table/jig now.


Nice flush welds?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Texas Wax said:


> Nice flush welds?


No promises on that!!!!! Lol


----------



## Oconomowoc

OK. Well, I didn't show anybody my first draft of the lettering yet. I'm not happy with this one and have a pretty decent idea what changes I'll be making but here's my initial concept.

The "24 hour service" and the phone number is really bad. I came to the conclusion I need 3 logos for my brand.

1.) Name logo
2.) My specialty logo "service & repair"
3.) Availability logo "24 hour"

My company logo is a slam dunk and works extremely well. It's simple, clean, and very readable from 300' away. 

The service and repair logo works well also, that will not change.

As far as the 24 hr emergency service? I'll be drawing that logo over the next couple days. It needs to be clean, simple, clear and memorable (unique).

If you notice the back of the Transit Connect you'll see a vertical narrow band I stripped in blank ink. What that actually is, is yellow & black reflective print. The theory is this; everywhere I park I want to pull out orange cones and surround the truck. It brings attention. It looks professional. And with the little Transit I'll look like the most efficient plumber in town. Period! 

That is where I'm going with this.


----------



## griz

Gotta have this....:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Oconomowoc

Fabricating the interior racking ~

No matter how I slice it, I need to be extremely organized when using a small vehicle.....especially in a business with hundreds of part numbers.

In order to have what I need in a small van I also need to minimize the amount of open air inside or wasted space. It needs to be packed tight using pull out bins that are thin, light, strong and efficient. 

The design I came up with basically takes the available area and splits it into 3 parts. The front and two sides.

Because I sit on one side while driving the opposing side should be the heavier side to keep things balanced. Below is a photo of the side I'll be building first.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Here is my table I'm using to jig and weld all the parts. At this stage I'm just drawing out a 90° square right on the table and drawing it full size. You can see the blue bin? I buy those at Fasten all for about $30 each.


----------



## Oconomowoc

I figure I can get by with 14 of these blue bins/boxes. The Transit is tight so I'll have to have 7 on each side.


----------



## Oconomowoc

The boxes will sit on 1/8" angle iron 3/4" like the drawing. Tolerances need to be tight to pack all these in.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Crappy sketch but this shows the gist of it.


----------



## flashheatingand

What about ladders? I know, plumbing by nature involves going in crawlspace, and digging, but, still, don't you need a ladder at times as well?


----------



## Oconomowoc

flashheatingand said:


> What about ladders? I know, plumbing by nature involves going in crawlspace, and digging, but, still, don't you need a ladder at times as well?


Well, that's a great question and has me a little concerned to be honest. Remember though, I do service and repair so I don't need big ladders.

About 60% of my service calls do not require a ladder.

If I do need a ladder a 24" step will usually work and that can go in back. 

But you're right, I still have to carry my 6' ladder or my 5'. I suppose I can put it on the rack but I need to be careful because the rack isn't as large as your cargo van rack. 

Still thinking this through.........


----------



## CompleteW&D

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Poor thing will have the rear bumper dragging on the ground before you know it.


Yup.... I was thinking the very same thing. Some super duty air shocks and a beefier rear suspension may be in order. :whistling


----------



## EthanB

Little Giant's are great for small space storage. They won't be smaller than your 5' ladder and they're not as comfortable but it's a 8' step ladder and a 16' extension ladder too.

What about mounting brackets on the side so you can ride the ladder on the outside if your toting something large like a boiler? Other times it can ride inside.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Get one of them telescoping ladders


----------



## Cole82

Can you put a step ladder in there like this.


----------



## rrk

Oconomowoc said:


> The boxes will sit on 1/8" angle iron 3/4" like the drawing. Tolerances need to be tight to pack all these in.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95005


I would not use steel angle to save some weight. When I did my sprinter I got rid of the metal boxes like yours and went with the Stanley plastic trays which were a little deeper and the inserts were removable. 

I was going to use aluminum angle but wound up using a vinyl post cover ripped into quarters.

You could use alum and screw into square stock


----------



## flashheatingand

Oconomowoc said:


> Well, that's a great question and has me a little concerned to be honest. Remember though, I do service and repair so I don't need big ladders.
> 
> About 60% of my service calls do not require a ladder.
> 
> If I do need a ladder a 24" step will usually work and that can go in back.
> 
> But you're right, I still have to carry my 6' ladder or my 5'. I suppose I can put it on the rack but I need to be careful because the rack isn't as large as your cargo van rack.
> 
> Still thinking this through.........


Our work is similar yet different. For me, Tool access takes priority. After that, it's nice to a decent inventory of commonly used hardware items. But, parts can get overwhelming. 

There are fewer things more annoying than not being able to find a tool that you know you have somewhere. Truck stock, it's a m.f., and I still am trying to figure it out.


----------



## svronthmve

I use the clear Plano tackle boxes for all my smaller stuff (screws, small plumbing fittings, electrical, etc. I carry about 30 of them and built racks that they ride in. A lot cheaper than $30 ea, durable, pretty adjustable inside to accomodate most set-ups, and best of all - lightweight.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Just filled up for the first time.

23.7 mpg


----------



## m1911

Oconomowoc said:


> Hmmm, Masonite might be a good idea. It's light, takes paint well and is cheap.
> 
> Drawer slides? Hmmm, another good idea.


yeah, tempered masonite is pretty good stuff, I use it on my RAS top, workbench, and for shelf liners in the garage.


----------



## Oconomowoc

m1911 said:


> yeah, tempered masonite is pretty good stuff, I use it on my RAS top, workbench, and for shelf liners in the garage.


Where do you get the tempered stuff?


----------



## m1911

Oconomowoc said:


> Where do you get the tempered stuff?


tempered hardboard at Homedepot
less than $10 for a 4x8 sheet


----------



## m1911

I use these for hardware organizers 

http://www.amazon.com/Stack-On-SBR-18-Compartment-Organizer-Removable/dp/B0000CEZ2T/


----------



## PrecisionFloors

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001G1CUK0/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1373007336&sr=8-2&pi=SL75

I like these better. I've had a handful of them for years. They have fallen off of shelves multiple times without breaking or opening up.


----------



## rrk

PrecisionFloors said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001G1CUK0/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1373007336&sr=8-2&pi=SL75
> 
> I like these better. I've had a handful of them for years. They have fallen off of shelves multiple times without breaking or opening up.


Those are the ones I use, great because yellow boxes come out of holder. Don't need to grab handful of screws.

Definitely do not use drawer slides, way too much weight.

I also used luan to cover the inside of my sprinter


----------



## Oconomowoc

Fellas. The reason I can't use those plastic container suggestions is they leave too much dead space and I don't have extra room for that.

Before I bought the Transit I spent many hours calculating what parts I need and what quantity was required. The boxes had to be thin.

The blue boxes I'm using worked out the best. At 3 1/4" tall it allows me to put fittings in without any dead space or air remaining in the bin. So if I had 14 boxes that had 1" too much space that's wasting 14" of valuable storage room.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> Fellas. The reason I can't use those plastic container suggestions is they leave too much dead space and I don't have extra room for that.
> 
> Before I bought the Transit I spent many hours calculating what parts I need and what quantity was required. The boxes had to be thin.
> 
> The blue boxes I'm using worked out the best. At 3 1/4" tall it allows me to put fittings in without any dead space or air remaining in the bin. So if I had 14 boxes that had 1" too much space that's wasting 14" of valuable storage room.


Yea you don't have 14" to spare by any means


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> Yea you don't have 14" to spare by any means


NO! In fact, after setting the frame of in the Transit last night I'm pretty freaked out. This is gonna be extremely hard to make this work.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> NO! In fact, after setting the frame of in the Transit last night I'm pretty freaked out. This is gonna be extremely hard to make this work.


No turning back now lol


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> No turning back now lol


Ha! Nope! I'm committed at this point


----------



## ArtisanRemod

Id spend the coin on powder coat if appearance is of any concern. Canned spray paint will last about a week, and that steel will rust in no time. Before you install that rack you may want to dynamat the van sheet metal, thus reducing clatter and road noise. Lightweight and easily sourced at your local car stereo shop.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Made a quick sizing jig that makes sure each piece is cut exact.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Coming together!


----------



## skillman

So what type of fitting you can't fit in there . PVC takes up alot of space .


----------



## Oconomowoc

skillman said:


> So what type of fitting you can't fit in there . PVC takes up alot of space .


PVC fittings are going in a different rack set-up against the bulkhead.


----------



## skillman

Oconomowoc said:


> PVC fittings are going in a different rack set-up against the bulkhead.


You just going stock 4 of each type to save space 4" fitting going cost space .


----------



## Oconomowoc

skillman said:


> You just going stock 4 of each type to save space 4" fitting going cost space .


4" fittings are extremely rare and in those cases I'll look at the job first and pull from stock in the shed. Certain T's and C.O.'s I'll carry but like I said previously, I went through 3 years if invoices and figured out what I needed to carry. 

I'll be carrying 3" however.


----------



## EthanB

ArtisanRemod said:


> Id spend the coin on powder coat if appearance is of any concern. Canned spray paint will last about a week, and that steel will rust in no time. Before you install that rack you may want to dynamat the van sheet metal, thus reducing clatter and road noise. Lightweight and easily sourced at your local car stereo shop.


The sound is a good point. Mine sounds like a roller coaster but I have a solid bulkhead and a 7.3 diesel so I can't hear a damn thing anyway. You should at least throw some rubber between the metal connections if you're bolting the frame to the walls.

I'd also use the luaun. Tempered hardboard is actually very heavy at comparable thicknesses.


----------



## Oconomowoc

OK guys, here's what I have so far. You can see in the photos the two stacks I'll have that hold 7 bins each for a total of 14. Long ways to go but it's starting to take shape.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

Good thing you don't have the driver side racks in yet. Still think you need a hitch hauler, they make a good step when empty as well.


----------



## Oconomowoc

TAHomeRepairs said:


> Good thing you don't have the driver side racks in yet. Still think you need a hitch hauler, they make a good step when empty as well.


Probably not a bad idea.

This morning I took a long look at the bin rack I built and decided to do pull outs from the rear (under the blue bin shelf). That way I can access stuff by just pulling it out.

Gonna start fabricating shortly.


----------



## Morning Wood

Isn't there a company out there that makes bins and racks for these vans? Could you get some ideas from their products?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Morning Wood said:


> Isn't there a company out there that makes bins and racks for these vans? Could you get some ideas from their products?


They do make things but it's not optimized by any means. It's like my blue bins, I use those daily bit they don't make anything where they would fit tight like I'm building.


----------



## Oconomowoc

I put some feet on the rack.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Below is a quick sketch I made showing the latest revision. Instead of a lower door I decided to make a series of pull out drawers. That way I don't lose out on vertical storage space, with drawers I utilize all the square feet I possibly can.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

Nice..... the thread went silent today,I thought you were gonna have pictures of finished, painted, and installed bins.


----------



## Theloxmyth

OMGosh...You're reminding me that the E-350 is going out of production SO I started searching local "stealerships" for inventory on the Rockport Workport body style.

I like FORD work trucks.

ONLY one locally available, but it has dual wheels. :wallbash:


----------



## Oconomowoc

Trying to do service calls and finding time to fabricate is pretty tough on a Monday but here's where I'm at.

The two photos show how I'm building the pullouts under the blue trays. I'm sizing them for sink parts, drains, traps, extension tubes, air gaps etc. 

What's not shown is a thin pull out not yet fabricated. That will be used as a tool drawer for tools I need to have but don't use often such as pex crimp tools etc.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Last night I started to wonder about a pick up truck with a cap. Not that I'm interested by any means but it made me wonder what's possible. With the Transit Connect as a plumbing truck I'm forced to maximize cubic feet of storage but I bet using the same methods a guy could really have a sweet set-up with a long bed pick up truck. 

Over the years I have meet all sorts of tradesman who use truck but there's always a lot of empty space above where everything is sitting. You could probably build an entire rack system with no cap on and build it tight.....then gently set the cap on once finished. I bet that would be killer!


----------



## ArtisanRemod

Oconomowoc said:


> Last night I started to wonder about a pick up truck with a cap. Not that I'm interested by any means but it made me wonder what's possible. With the Transit Connect as a plumbing truck I'm forced to maximize cubic feet of storage but I bet using the same methods a guy could really have a sweet set-up with a long bed pick up truck.
> 
> Over the years I have meet all sorts of tradesman who use truck but there's always a lot of empty space above where everything is sitting. You could probably build an entire rack system with no cap on and build it tight.....then gently set the cap on once finished. I bet that would be killer!


This fall I'll be building a bed storage system for my electrician, who only drives pick ups with caps. We've got some pretty good ideas already. I enjoy following this thread, interested to see how it all turns out.


----------



## jberger

Oconomowoc said:


> Last night I started to wonder about a pick up truck with a cap. Not that I'm interested by any means but it made me wonder what's possible. With the Transit Connect as a plumbing truck I'm forced to maximize cubic feet of storage but I bet using the same methods a guy could really have a sweet set-up with a long bed pick up truck.
> 
> Over the years I have meet all sorts of tradesman who use truck but there's always a lot of empty space above where everything is sitting. You could probably build an entire rack system with no cap on and build it tight.....then gently set the cap on once finished. I bet that would be killer!


A good friend of mine just added a cap to his work truck which forced him to swap out his packrat for the bed slide.

Very cool solution and might be right up your alley. Haven't seen one for the Transit, but it might give you some great ideas. 

http://www.bedslide.com/


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> Trying to do service calls and finding time to fabricate is pretty tough on a Monday but here's where I'm at.
> 
> The two photos show how I'm building the pullouts under the blue trays. I'm sizing them for sink parts, drains, traps, extension tubes, air gaps etc.
> 
> What's not shown is a thin pull out not yet fabricated. That will be used as a tool drawer for tools I need to have but don't use often such as pex crimp tools etc.


What are you doing between that rack and the wall?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Yeah those are pretty sweet!


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> What are you doing between that rack and the wall?


You mean the 4" space on the side wall? 

Hose bibbs


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> You mean the 4" space on the side wall?
> 
> Hose bibbs


Oh ok. Guess you do a lot of them?


----------



## CompleteW&D

Hey Mike.... did you see this? 

http://www.adriansteel.com/item/cargo-vans/1223/4508#prettyPhoto


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Does it smell like a Turkish worker inside sama:


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> Oh ok. Guess you do a lot of them?


Sometimes. I can go 3 weeks in summer and not have a single one to do. Then all of a sudden I'll do 5 in one day. Plumbing is kind of like that.


----------



## Oconomowoc

CompleteW&D said:


> Hey Mike.... did you see this?
> 
> http://www.adriansteel.com/item/cargo-vans/1223/4508#prettyPhoto


Yeah, I did research that but found it somewhat lacking. I'm sure it's a fine set-up........but once I get an idea in my head I get rather stubborn. Lol

It's flaw with me.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Just sitting here waiting on a contractor friend to do lunch. I'm looking overhead at how much darn room I have above my head, like 2 feet worth. Pretty sure I can build a light weight overhead storage area for hand cleaner, towels, rags and cleaning supplies?

Gonna do some thinking on this.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Better upgrade the suspension while you are at it.


----------



## CompleteW&D

Oconomowoc said:


> Yeah, I did research that but found it somewhat lacking. I'm sure it's a fine set-up........but once I get an idea in my head I get rather stubborn. Lol
> 
> *It's flaw with me.*


I'd say it's the likely reason you're as successful as you are. :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond D.

SDel Prete said:


> What are you doing between that rack and the wall?


I was wondering the same thing.
It looks like by putting in the full width drawers, it pushed the whole assembly out to clear the wheelhouse.

Maybe it's the pictures, but it looks like a lot of room for a half dozen hose bibs, even frost free.
Maybe you could slide a couple 4" exhust pipes or something in there as well.

D.


----------



## Oconomowoc

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Better upgrade the suspension while you are at it.


Possibly, I calculated I'll be under max payload.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Diamond D. said:


> I was wondering the same thing.
> It looks like by putting in the full width drawers, it pushed the whole assembly out to clear the wheelhouse.
> 
> Maybe it's the pictures, but it looks like a lot of room for a half dozen hose bibs, even frost free.
> Maybe you could slide a couple 4" exhust pipes or something in there as well.
> 
> D.


Correct! That is exactly what happened.


----------



## SDel Prete

There is tons of headroom. You need something up there!


----------



## Oconomowoc

Guys, I have to make a warranty claim!!!

The radio will be set at a certain volume and all of a sudden it spikes loud than drops to quiet then back to normal. It's dome this numerous times now.


----------



## Stephen Foster

Oconomowoc said:


> Possibly, I calculated I'll be under max payload.


I wonder what the mileage will be when it's loaded to the tats.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> Guys, I have to make a warranty claim!!!
> 
> The radio will be set at a certain volume and all of a sudden it spikes loud than drops to quiet then back to normal. It's dome this numerous times now.


Uh oh. However doesn't sound major


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> Uh oh. However doesn't sound major


No......but I love my music!


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> No......but I love my music!


Well you are in your vehicle often too being you go to multiple jobs a day so until its fixed I can see how it can be very annoying l


----------



## Burns-Built

I know I'm late to the party.


----------



## Burns-Built

I still have a truck and trailer but for small stuff you can't beat it. Even some larger jobs. 

I threw these shelves together in a couple of hours. Didn't do near the amount of planning Mike has. I am mainly hauling tools though.

I just measured for tool boxes like paslodes, fein, dewalt cordless finish gun and built shelves accordingly, put an 1 1/2 slope on each shelf and the built shelves are actually ratchet strapped to body. :clap: It is very sturdy and i didn't want to get into trying figure out how to bolt them in. 

it took me about a year to do this though. I rode around for a long time with a pile of tools in the back. This is way more efficient.

-Matt


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

If you plan on using it a lot add the sound mat to the panels. Every van we had we have done this to and it made a massive difference to how load it was driving about it them. It's like being in a car and not a van.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Matt, welcome to the party!!!!!

Nice looking rig!

Mike


----------



## Burns-Built

It's a mess right now,I was in a hurry leaving work, I have 27k on it so far.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Total screw up! 

Somehow I measured the inside width offset for the bins and it's too big. The bins want to fall out. 

The vertical center divider is 3/4" and I have to butcher it out and weld in a 1-1/4" piece. 

The blue bins have a top cover that's larger than the bottom. What a dumb mistake! I should have caught that, no excuse for this.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Burns-Built said:


> It's a mess right now,I was in a hurry leaving work, I have 27k on it so far.


Now the big question.......

Gas mileage??????


----------



## Burns-Built

Well as you see I have a 24' 16' and 6' ladder on my rack. But I can still run 290-315 on 15 gallons. If you really ride it hard you can make it get 18-19. I would say I average 21


----------



## Burns-Built

Without the rack it would get 23-25 I'm sure. I just ordered Michelin agilis tires for it, I'm curios to see if that helps


----------



## Oconomowoc

Burns-Built said:


> Well as you see I have a 24' 16' and 6' ladder on my rack. But I can still run 290-315 on 15 gallons. If you really ride it hard you can make it get 18-19. I would say I average 21


Nice!

I almost bought that same rack you have but decided to go the steel route.

Is that rack pretty tough? Happy with it?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Burns-Built said:


> Without the rack it would get 23-25 I'm sure. I just ordered Michelin agilis tires for it, I'm curios to see if that helps


Hey, did you know Volvo aluminum wheels fit the Transit? 

I'll have to check those Michelin tires out.


----------



## Burns-Built

I hate the rack. lol I have a System One on my truck and wanted that for the van but I don't think they have made one yet for it. I love the winches on the truck. The mount point for the rack isn't the best either the rear bolts are to far forward IMO


----------



## SDel Prete

Burns-Built said:


> I still have a truck and trailer but for small stuff you can't beat it. Even some larger jobs.
> 
> I threw these shelves together in a couple of hours. Didn't do near the amount of planning Mike has. I am mainly hauling tools though.
> 
> I just measured for tool boxes like paslodes, fein, dewalt cordless finish gun and built shelves accordingly, put an 1 1/2 slope on each shelf and the built shelves are actually ratchet strapped to body. :clap: It is very sturdy and i didn't want to get into trying figure out how to bolt them in.
> 
> it took me about a year to do this though. I rode around for a long time with a pile of tools in the back. This is way more efficient.
> 
> -Matt


Now seeing the inside of yours maybe I could make it work for me. I would still need the truck like you though. For me it's important if I need to quickly pick something up to continue on a build of a home or addition where I rather not wait for a delivery. Hmmmmm. You too guys are totally making me rethink one lol.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

We used to have http://www.van-guard.co.uk racks on our vans. Take a look and see if there any rack systems of there's you like. There pipe tubes were sweet. I'm sure they should be able to be shipped over here.

They have a couple of interior rack systems if you need more ideas too


----------



## Burns-Built

I can get a 3'0 entry door in. You have to slide the passenger seat forward but it will fit. The only down side is no 4x8 material. I thought having the rack would be good for that considering it is designed 52" wide inside to haul 48" stuff up there but forget it..the way the wind comes up the front of that thing, yikes. I hauled some drywall once... half of it made it to the job. :whistling:


----------



## SDel Prete

Burns-Built said:


> I can get a 3'0 entry door in. You have to slide the passenger seat forward but it will fit. The only down side is no 4x8 material. I thought having the rack would be good for that considering it is designed 52" wide inside to haul 48" stuff up there but forget it..the way the wind comes up the front of that thing, yikes. I hauled some drywall once... half of it made it to the job. :whistling:


Half is pretty good lol. However if it was say plywood or something maybe it would be ok for a short run


----------



## tedanderson

I'm sold on the TC. I am going to take one for a test drive in a few days to see how comfortable it is for someone who is above average weight and height. 

5 years ago you couldn't even ask me to look at a brochure. I didn't want to look like an oddball back then. Now that every other trade is driving the TC, I look like an oddball without one. 

But I would have to agree with the philosophy about the payment. Drive new every 2 for less than the cost of a year's worth of brake jobs on a dually.


----------



## Oconomowoc

tedanderson said:


> I'm sold on the TC. I am going to take one for a test drive in a few days to see how comfortable it is for someone who is above average weight and height.
> 
> 5 years ago you couldn't even ask me to look at a brochure. I didn't want to look like an oddball back then. Now that every other trade is driving the TC, I look like an oddball without one.
> 
> But I would have to agree with the philosophy about the payment. Drive new every 2 for less than the cost of a year's worth of brake jobs on a dually.


I'm loving mine and so are my customers.


----------



## Oconomowoc

tedanderson said:


> I'm sold on the TC. I am going to take one for a test drive in a few days to see how comfortable it is for someone who is above average weight and height.
> 
> 5 years ago you couldn't even ask me to look at a brochure. I didn't want to look like an oddball back then. Now that every other trade is driving the TC, I look like an oddball without one.
> 
> But I would have to agree with the philosophy about the payment. Drive new every 2 for less than the cost of a year's worth of brake jobs on a dually.


If you can wait 6-8 months you'll find it worth the wait. Gas mileage will be over 30. It's a bit longer as well. Better transmission etc.

Visit Fords website, they have photos of the new Transit Connect.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Oconomowoc said:


> I'm loving mine and so are my customers.


It's made in Turkey:blink:


----------



## Oconomowoc

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's made in Turkey:blink:


Makes no difference to me.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Had to cut out the center section and replace the 3/4" with 1" square tube.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Can't tell I did the repair. Moving forward!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Oconomowoc said:


> Makes no difference to me.


----------



## tedanderson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


>


The van was made overseas for an overseas market. The van was not made for us. We just get the benefit of having it available in our market amongst the other overseas cars that we wish we could have but can't.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tedanderson said:


> the van was made overseas for an overseas market. The van was not made for us. We just get the benefit of having it available in our market amongst the other overseas cars that we wish we could have but can't.


bs...


----------



## Oconomowoc

tedanderson said:


> The van was made overseas for an overseas market. The van was not made for us. We just get the benefit of having it available in our market amongst the other overseas cars that we wish we could have but can't.


That's right, the full size Connect as well. They've been selling them for years in Europe.

Same with those little diesels they have. Ford is gonna offer that as well.

It's about time!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

:no:


----------



## Oconomowoc

It's coming together!


----------



## m1911

Oconomowoc said:


> It's coming together!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95296


looks good. how will you keep the parts boxes from falling out? bungee cord, or some sort of catch?


----------



## Texas Wax

I want to see how all this turns out. Looks awesome so far

And pay homage to Mikes ideas by using them for me LOL

:clap: custom fabrication Wisconsin made in America :clap:


----------



## griz

m1911 said:


> ...how will you keep the parts boxes from falling out? bungee cord, or some sort of catch?...


All he has to do is keep a water heater back there....:whistling
There won't be room for anything to move....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ICBuilds

I just want to state, I absolutely love reading all of Oconomowoc's posts. I am as patriotic as they come, but I seriously have zero issue with the make of someones vehicle. That's just retarded.

Mike, if I may. Keep on keepin' on. And again, I appreciate all of the knowledge you put onto this forum. I've been lurking around this forum since 2009, and you are in the Top 5 of posters I make sure to read the thread they are in.

Thumbs up man.


----------



## Burns-Built

I looked over that part. In my eyes why would he lower his rates. He is finding a way to make more money in essence, Warner you seem like a pretty good guy but I'm just defending mike 

I agree though with IC keep posting mike.!


----------



## Warren

Cleaned up thread


----------



## SDel Prete

Burns-Built said:


> I looked over that part. In my eyes why would he lower his rates. He is finding a way to make more money in essence, Warner you seem like a pretty good guy but I'm just defending mike
> 
> I agree though with IC keep posting mike.!


He gave himself a raise without raising rates. That's a job well done to me


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> He gave himself a raise without raising rates. That's a job well done to me


Couple different ways to look at this. A business that is efficient can lower prices and make even more money. A different topic for a different day but often times we see companies gaining competitive advantage through different avenues including prices. 

In my current business I've now undergone 3 completely different phases, some of which I talked about in other threads. When I say "phases" what I'm really talking about is looking at the business at a whole new angle......then making changes.

In phase 1 I drove a big sloppy cube van and loved it. In fact, if you research it on the forum you will see I was 100% all for a big gas guzzling van. My focus was on extreme service and I have that nailed down pat, including a documented strategy.

By the end of phase 3 I started seeing the light, what was once invisible to me now became very real......but I didn't want change. I mean, after years of this stuff a fella just gets a hard attitude and can't see the benefits.

Well, I have seen it now and it's like a whole new world for me. For a couple weeks now my new phase is taking what I already have and basically keeping the guts I'm place but redesigning a business "around the van itself". I've never done that before but this is the next opportunity for me.

In the past I've dome well at everything and really just picked a Mobil warehouse on wheels and just accepted it as fact.

But imagine taking the smallest fuel efficient van possible and making that work. Literally building a new business model where the van itself is the "key" to success.

OK, I haven't talked about this much because I'm focused on shelving etc not to mention time constraints...... but here's a little glimpse I'm to what I'm doing.

The world has changed. As much as I saw this coming it was difficult to really fit in to it. I'm pretty good at solving problems bit this has bothered me for quite some time. 

The answer........

"Nonresistance"

It was as simple as just accepting the modern homeowners view of the trades as fact and and solving the equation. Nonresistance.

The more I looked around at my competition the more I started to realize none of them were delivering the changes homeowners were looking for. They resisted it and they are doing exactly what they did for the last 20 years. I mean, it really is insane if you think about it. What do homeowners want??????

Well, I believe I will be rewarded for efficiency. Let's discuss "branding".

Lots of complicated ways to explain this but all a "marketing brand" really is , is what a customer thinks when they see your name. That's it. The goal of a marketer is to shape that thought process, we mold it in to what we feel is a success. We do this by advertising. Pretty simple.

Well, here's the question of the day ~ Can a vehicle itself rebrand a business? Hmmmmm, this is what I have been thinking about from the moment I wake up until the moment I fall to sleep. 

Alright, let's start from scratch. 

A.) 5 companies have big cargo vans.

B.) 2 of them have no lettering. One is rusty. One is brand new.

C.) 2 of them have lettering. One is rusty and crappy lettering. One is brand new and nice lettering.

OK, so this is 4 out of 5. Let's just call this the "marketplace". 7 days a week consumers see these trucks driving around town. What goes through the consumers head????? Brand right? OK.

Now there's me. Number 1 of 5. 

My vehicle is small, looks Euro, is super efficient, new, sharp and polished. What do consumers think of? Would that be enough of a compelling reason to call? I think so. Is that where I will end though? No, not a chance!!!!!!

Next level

So the 4 out of 5 companies do basic marketing and drive the standard vans etc. They are predictable. Consumers already know and envision the complete story with these guys but is that what they want? No.

So I'm the 1 out of 5. What does my marketing look like now? Hmmm, I have a whole new market don't I?

1.) While others are mentioning coupons in marketing I'm the ONLY one pushing efficiency. Which males more sense? 

2.) While others are driving gas guzzlers I'm driving a highly efficient vehicle that's worthy of marketing. Do home owners want to pay for the sloppy pig van or do they feel more comfortable with a pro who is highly efficient? Talk about a killer brand!

3.) First to market. Being first is always the best. Once a company is first with a "brand" studies have indicated it's nearly impossible for others to compete on the same platform. In other words, I own that market segment.

4.) How big is that market segment? Well, it's frickn enormous, it's darn near everybody! Think about it..........

Wages are dropping. People are thinking "green" in droves. The entire nation is moving to a more "efficient" way of thinking. The Toyota Prius is everywhere it seems, what does that say about consumers view on the world? A Camaro use to be cool back in the day, the new cool is electric hybrids? Look, I wouldn't of predicted it in a million years but it happened. 

There's a serious marketing opportunity here and all my chips are in. The van itself and the gas savings? Big deal. I'm focused on a much much bigger picture here. 

Mike


----------



## ejorgy

nissan makes a van just like the transit but it seems to be bigger. i cant remember the name of it but the plumber at our jobsite had one and it looked huge inside


----------



## Oconomowoc

ejorgy said:


> nissan makes a van just like the transit but it seems to be bigger. i cant remember the name of it but the plumber at our jobsite had one and it looked huge inside


Yeah, they are pretty big inside. The price is competitive as well, in fact, I think Nissan is darn near giving away vehicle wraps for free just about. They are trying real hard to penetrate the growing van market.

Chevy

The Transit Connect sales are growing rapidly and GM is finally catching on. Unfortunately, they worked a deal with Nissan to rebadge the Nissan to look like a GM without actually making anything.

Dodge

Dodge/Fiat, is introducing a new van as well but it's pure "Fiat". The dealership told me it's out this September. 

Toyota

Toyota is gaining traction in Europe and is also thinking of releasing the European van in the States for 2015.

Ford

The biggest news is the full size Transit. With the little eco boost and the optional small diesel it should be a slam dunk. Ford has owned the commercial van market for years and they are really taking a gamble on this which is why the Econoline assembly plant will stay open during the first year of the full size Transit release.

It should be interesting to say the least. In some respects I wish I would have waited a few months for all the new ones but my big cube van was about to cost me $3k maybe even 4-5k in repairs. It just wasn't worth waiting.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Getting closer, left bank of 7 slide outs done. Now off to the right side.


----------



## cairnstone

wow thanks for the tip on getting a door in one of these vans. As we have a huge over stock here in Canada. I have a buddy that has been trying to get me into one. I kept saying nothing fits.


----------



## Burns-Built

It is a whole lot easier with no brick mold on the door, not sure how you get yours shipped here is what mine use to look like before the shelves lol


----------



## overanalyze

Burns-Built said:


> It is a whole lot easier with no brick mold on the door, not sure how you get yours shipped here is what mine use to look like before the shelves lol


Holy crap...that picture gives me the shakes...good call on adding shelves.


----------



## SDel Prete

Burns-Built said:


> It is a whole lot easier with no brick mold on the door, not sure how you get yours shipped here is what mine use to look like before the shelves lol


Scary lol


----------



## Burns-Built

Talk about inefficient :whistling: I should've had a plan, I was looking at buying shelving but nothing would fit my custom needs like building them myself I think I had 75 in materials


----------



## SDel Prete

Burns-Built said:


> Talk about inefficient :whistling: I should've had a plan, I was looking at buying shelving but nothing would fit my custom needs like building them myself I think I had 75 in materials


Better fit being custom and a hell of a lot cheaper. Can't beat that


----------



## Burns-Built

I have an 07 tundra long bed. It has a full system one on it with boxes, I can haul a decent amount of tools and obviously supplies but the bed is open that is a downside with summer thunderstorms. 

The truck will run 9-14 depending on weather there is a trailer behind it. I pretty much just drive it to haul trailers and when I want to set my head back in the seat. 

Overall I love the van I can haul three times the tools and more inventory, caulking, shims, foam, guns, different bit kits, screw assortments, loose nails, gun nails (finish and frame) and it gets 22 mpg, so I doubled mileage and efficiency.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Hit 1,057 miles today. Saved over $300 in a week in gas so the numbers are working great. My goal of a $1k a month in savings will easily be hit.

Here's how this plays out......

$1000 a month in investments @ 10% annually over 20 years is $687,299.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

tedanderson said:


> Ok.. tomorrow is the big test drive day that I've been anticipating. They are going to let me pick it up in the morning and by the end of the day I'll have to decide. I just hope they don't play those old-school tricks like using one of their vehicles to block mine in on the lot and then claim that they lost the keys or something like that. :whistling
> 
> For the most part I have my mind made up. I love my Astro van but it's at the point where it's starting to do quirky things and it's starting to lose that "get in and go" level of reliability.


I just saw Chevy is coming out with a cargo can in 2014, forget what its called, looks like a paneled mini Van.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Warren said:


> Mike:
> 
> Can you show the math for the $300 savings in 1057 miles?
> Was that mileage in just one week?
> 
> I think a better business plan may be to get customers who are closer to home, or closer to each other.:laughing:


Well, 99% of my service calls are in town. This is very normal for a service plumber. Today as an example, I had 9 stops. 7 billable and 2 were jobs I looked at......and got. 

It may seem like a lot but I charge for everything including miles etc. It was a very profitable day but that meant a lot of driving. Today was unusually busy.

As far as the math I just sort of guessed at the number but it's pretty close. Let's take a look......

My old truck got consistently 5-6 mpg but let's use 8 mpg to be safe. At 1057 miles getting 8 miles per gallon gives me 132 gallons of gas. 

I've been averaging 23 1/2 mpg on the Transit and even though it's pretty loaded up I'm not done building bins etc. So let's say I'll get a realistic 19 mpg.....although I'm really holding the 23 mpg mark pretty solid. At 1057 miles getting 19 mpg that would consume about 55 gallons.

Old truck = 132 gallons consumed to get that distance
New truck = 55 gallons consumed to get that distance

132 - 55 = 77 gallons of gas saved. 77 gallons @ $3.60 a gallon on average is $277 dollars saved.

The thing is this, I never got 8 mpg, 6 is more realistic. The Transit is hitting 23 no matter what, and my rack has a ton of pipe on it currently.


----------



## Oconomowoc

TAHomeRepairs said:


> I just saw Chevy is coming out with a cargo can in 2014, forget what its called, looks like a paneled mini Van.


It's not a Chevy. It's the new Nissan with different stickers on it.


----------



## Rich D.

I like the black and yellow cheveron stripes on the back of the transit. Draws attention!


----------



## Oconomowoc

Rich D. said:


> I like the black and yellow cheveron stripes on the back of the transit. Draws attention!


Thanks Rich, that was my intent. 

What I'm gonna do different this time is carry 2 blaze orange cones with me and when I'm on a call I'll be setting them on the corners of the rear truck on the street and putting my hazards on. It's all about presentation and maximum impact etc. 

I looked in to putting LED amber lights in to my headlights and taillights where its connected to a small computer that adjusts strobe patterns. I've seen it done, it's really neat the lights are drilled and sealed inside the lens. The price quote was over $800 so I passed.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Rich D. said:


> I like the black and yellow cheveron stripes on the back of the transit. Draws attention!


The graphics company is really concerned about being able to pull it off successfully. The material is yellow reflective film used on State Trooper vehicles. It's really thick. Anyhow, they are sending it through a printer and putting black Chevrons on it. The corners of the Transit are compound curves and this material doesn't do well with curves like the standard 3M film wrapping material. 

When I added this at the last minute they didn't want to do it out of fear. I told them if it didn't work I'll pay for it anyhow.


----------



## BamBamm5144

Oconomowoc said:


> The graphics company is really concerned about being able to pull it off successfully. The material is yellow reflective film used on State Trooper vehicles. It's really thick. Anyhow, they are sending it through a printer and putting black Chevrons on it. The corners of the Transit are compound curves and this material doesn't do well with curves like the standard 3M film wrapping material.
> 
> When I added this at the last minute they didn't want to do it out of fear. I told them if it didn't work I'll pay for it anyhow.


I take it you don't get your lettering done by stretch off of 164 & 59 then, right?


----------



## Oconomowoc

BamBamm5144 said:


> I take it you don't get your lettering done by stretch off of 164 & 59 then, right?


I went to him. I thought he was unprofessional and unorganized. But in his defence I am extremely picky, I know exactly what I want and I will not settle for less than what I expect and I want it exactly as I designed it. 

It was a toss up for me between two companies. But once I met the staff it was clear who I would pick. They looked at my rendering and bent over backwards to make it right. 

What really pissed me off in all of this was picking the color "red". They use Pantones and the color is inked on top of white film. That means that I can't actually see the red film itself. Reds are terrible to pick out.....dreadful!!! I had to pick from about 100 different shades on a swatch. I picked Pantone Tomato Red.


----------



## Texas Wax

Oconomowoc said:


> I thought he was unprofessional and unorganized.
> 
> I picked Pantone Tomato Red.


LOL Stretch :no: LOL Just goes to show you can be the "Best", customer service still RULES


Y'all gonna make all them "O'S" IN -I can no more walk- into tomatoes? Like put little green leaves on 'em? :laughing: Kind of goes with garbage disposals :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Oconomowoc said:


> Thanks Rich, that was my intent.
> 
> What I'm gonna do different this time is carry 2 blaze orange cones with me and when I'm on a call I'll be setting them on the corners of the rear truck on the street and putting my hazards on. It's all about presentation and maximum impact etc.
> 
> I looked in to putting LED amber lights in to my headlights and taillights where its connected to a small computer that adjusts strobe patterns. *I've seen it done, it's really neat the lights are drilled and sealed inside the lens. The price quote was over $800 so I passed*.





do it yourself for $100


http://www.amazon.com/Wolo-8004-1CCCC-Hideaway-80-Watt-Supply/dp/B0036FJ804/


----------



## Rich D.

Oconomowoc said:


> Thanks Rich, that was my intent.
> 
> What I'm gonna do different this time is carry 2 blaze orange cones with me and when I'm on a call I'll be setting them on the corners of the rear truck on the street and putting my hazards on. It's all about presentation and maximum impact etc.
> 
> I looked in to putting LED amber lights in to my headlights and taillights where its connected to a small computer that adjusts strobe patterns. I've seen it done, it's really neat the lights are drilled and sealed inside the lens. The price quote was over $800 so I passed.


Make sure to get nice new cones w/ reflective stripes and put your name on them.. just another professional advertisement...

Be carefull using amber lights. Im also wanting to put clear and amber strobes in my tail lights when im pulled off to the side of the road working etc. But i wont because in fear of getting a ticket. By me you need amber light licenses.. what a joke..


----------



## Rich D.

Oconomowoc said:


> The graphics company is really concerned about being able to pull it off successfully. The material is yellow reflective film used on State Trooper vehicles. It's really thick. Anyhow, they are sending it through a printer and putting black Chevrons on it. The corners of the Transit are compound curves and this material doesn't do well with curves like the standard 3M film wrapping material.
> 
> When I added this at the last minute they didn't want to do it out of fear. I told them if it didn't work I'll pay for it anyhow.


You can purchase yellow and black cheveron stripes from 3m. That may be an alternative. You also can get orange and white which is neat.. make sure you get hi intensity...

Heres an example just to show its out there.

http://shop.reflectivestore.com/Pre...de-Reflective-Barricade-Tape-hi-barricade.htm

http://www.tapebrothers.com/2-x30ft-Yellow-Black-Super-Bright-Tape-12-Rolls-p/ichrt230yb_cs.htm


----------



## Big Shoe

Wallmart automotive has packs of reflective tape.


----------



## Oconomowoc

It's getting lettered today, so I'm at home truckless. They are putting on the reflective material so it'll be interesting to see how that pans out.


----------



## BamBamm5144

Surprised to hear that. He is always on top of things and considering he's usually booked weeks and sometimes months out, I always thought he was efficient at getting smaller projects done.

However, not a bad day to be sitting inside enjoying air conditioning while your vehicle gets lettered.


----------



## Oconomowoc

BamBamm5144 said:


> Surprised to hear that. He is always on top of things and considering he's usually booked weeks and sometimes months out, I always thought he was efficient at getting smaller projects done.
> 
> However, not a bad day to be sitting inside enjoying air conditioning while your vehicle gets lettered.


Welding in the garage all day.


----------



## VanProducts1

Awesome choice! If you ever need van accessories to help organize some of that space your gaining, check out Adrian Steel. 

http://www.adriansteel.com/item/cargo-vans/ford_transit_connect/

I just discovered their products thanks to a buddy of mine. They're pretty sturdy. Gets the job done at least.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Lettering is done.....well, sort of. I'll be adding credit card info.


----------



## Warren

That looks sweet. Very well thought out.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Warren said:


> That looks sweet. Very well thought out.


Thank you Warren.

I had to pay an extra $247 in designing fees because I kept refining the drawings. Which, I'm fine with....I'm really picky.

I'll be adding more but didn't want to do it all right away, I was nervous in available space left over.

I would like to put logos of "Kohler, Moen. Rheem" etc but I'm not so sure now....


----------



## Theloxmyth

Sharp looking!


----------



## SDel Prete

Looks great. I wouldn't put brand logo's on it. Don't want to make it to busy and draw people's attention for the brief time they look to the wrong info. Just my 2c


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> Looks great. I wouldn't put brand logo's on it. Don't want to make it to busy and draw people's attention for the brief time they look to the wrong info. Just my 2c


That is my exact fear, and why I didn't do it yet. I approach marketing VERY slowly and carefully and just wanted time to think about it. 

I'm a big fan of simplicity and I think you're right, it will clutter it up.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> That is my exact fear, and why I didn't do it yet. I approach marketing VERY slowly and carefully and just wanted time to think about it.
> 
> I'm a big fan of simplicity and I think you're right, it will clutter it up.


Good choice. Now when you get a chance I could use some one to figure out my truck. Ill be waiting.


----------



## Chad McDade

Looks good!


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> Good choice. Now when you get a chance I could use some one to figure out my truck. Ill be waiting.


Lol. What business are you in? I post from a phone and the app doesn't let me see your profile description.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> Lol. What business are you in? I post from a phone and the app doesn't let me see your profile description.


New home builder and renovations. I.e. kitchens, baths, whole home guts ect. I'm ready to redo everything logo/brand wise I think.


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> New home builder and renovations. I.e. kitchens, baths, whole home guts ect. I'm ready to redo everything logo/brand wise I think.


Exciting business to be in, opportunities are endless. Focus on trust in everything marketing. Hardly anybody does that and it's a grave mistake.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> Exciting business to be in, opportunities are endless. Focus on trust in everything marketing. Hardly anybody does that and it's a grave mistake.


Slightly confused on what you mean


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> Slightly confused on what you mean


Which part? Opportunities?


----------



## kambrooks

Oconomowoc said:


> Which part? Opportunities?


I think the "Focus on trust in everything marketing". I'm confused by that sentence too.


----------



## Oconomowoc

kambrooks said:


> I think the "Focus on trust in everything marketing". I'm confused by that sentence too.


Trust?

It's the Holy Grail of marketing. Never before in human history has it been easier to communicate this yet GC's royally screw this up in almost every market. 

You make mony and grow by focusing on the "gaps". This is the largest gap in your business. Your business is much easier to develop that than in my type of business. Odds are your competition is failing in every way possible in this "gap" I speak of.

The "branding" in a remodeling type businesses is a pretty easy affair.


----------



## kambrooks

Oconomowoc said:


> Trust?
> 
> It's the Holy Grail of marketing. Never before in human history has it been easier to communicate this yet GC's royally screw this up in almost every market.
> 
> You make mony and grow by focusing on the "gaps". This is the largest gap in your business. Your business is much easier to develop that than in my type of business. Odds are your competition is failing in every way possible in this "gap" I speak of.
> 
> The "branding" in a remodeling type businesses is a pretty easy affair.


Maybe it was the little word "in", replaced with "is" and it makes perfect sense.

It's late, excuse me. :laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc

kambrooks said:


> Maybe it was the little word "in", replaced with "is" and it makes perfect sense.
> 
> It's late, excuse me. :laughing:


No. I did mean "in"


----------



## kambrooks

Oconomowoc said:


> No. I did mean "in"


As in- focus on trust in everything marketing related?


----------



## Rich D.

So how did the reflective work out? Looks good...


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> Trust?
> 
> It's the Holy Grail of marketing. Never before in human history has it been easier to communicate this yet GC's royally screw this up in almost every market.
> 
> You make mony and grow by focusing on the "gaps". This is the largest gap in your business. Your business is much easier to develop that than in my type of business. Odds are your competition is failing in every way possible in this "gap" I speak of.
> 
> The "branding" in a remodeling type businesses is a pretty easy affair.


I understand that you need to make people trust in you. I think this is important for any contractor in any business, not just a GC building a home. I like to show people how I can give them the same or better quality home cheaper then some of the bigger guys. To many people try ripping everyone off. 

Any I was confused on how to portray trust in marketing. Anyone can say anything in different marketing. Getting people to believe your marketing and call is you over someone else who generally says the same stuff is the problem. I need to differentiate myself from them just like anyone else wants too. Just like you often speak about. I'm looking to reinvent the wheel on home building for clients. Not the cheap bs and same stuff others offer. However I need to do more. 

Anyway did not mean to derail your thread haha


----------



## Oconomowoc

Rich D. said:


> So how did the reflective work out? Looks good...


Hi Rich

It did not go well at all for the graphics company. It was really humid so they were battling that problem initially and it kept bubbling because of it. They had to reprint it 4 times so basically they had 4 installations. 

But on they fourth try they nailed it, the install looks great. Last night in the dark I took a flashlight and tried to make it reflect. It was mediocre at best, it was less reflective than I had thought but it's still OK. 

I was gonna ask them to do the front bumper in a wrap bit after hearing how hard it was I doubt they will do it. The material is just too darn thick.


----------



## tedanderson

So I went and picked up the van for my test drive the other day.. all washed up and spanking brand new with 8 miles on the odometer. 

After a couple of days of driving this van, I am thinking that I want to get it. At first it was only supposed to be for the day but the salesman said I could keep it until Friday afternoon.. "around 4-ish" is what he said so I've been using it and I am finding it to be something that will work for me.

Right now I am driving a stripped down version with A/C, dual sliders, and rear wipers as the only amenities. There's also a partition divider and shelving installed so I've been utilizing it a little bit but I think that I would like a different configuration. 

Leg room was a little tight and awkward at first until I figured out how to adjust the 6-way seat to get it to lower down a couple of inches so my leg extends towards the pedals at an angle vs. stomping on them from above. Because of the cab height, I enjoy being able to raise my arms completely over my head. This is useful if I have to change a shirt or put on a sweater. 

I like the separately divided blind spot mirrors. They give that true "picture in picture" effect vs. the stick-on kind which is more of a distraction. I also like the overhead shelf in the cab because I have a place to put all of the stuff that starts to accumulate on the passenger seat.. e.g. cell phone, chargers, camera, paperwork, receipts, etc. I had to pick someone up from the airport and it was easy to toss everything up there. It will also keep everything out of sight whenever I park in a lot.


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> I understand that you need to make people trust in you. I think this is important for any contractor in any business, not just a GC building a home. I like to show people how I can give them the same or better quality home cheaper then some of the bigger guys. To many people try ripping everyone off.
> 
> Any I was confused on how to portray trust in marketing. Anyone can say anything in different marketing. Getting people to believe your marketing and call is you over someone else who generally says the same stuff is the problem. I need to differentiate myself from them just like anyone else wants too. Just like you often speak about. I'm looking to reinvent the wheel on home building for clients. Not the cheap bs and same stuff others offer. However I need to do more.
> 
> Anyway did not mean to derail your thread haha


I'd like to share some light on this when I get home this evening. This is a marketing thread.


----------



## Oconomowoc

tedanderson said:


> So I went and picked up the van for my test drive the other day.. all washed up and spanking brand new with 8 miles on the odometer.
> 
> After a couple of days of driving this van, I am thinking that I want to get it. At first it was only supposed to be for the day but the salesman said I could keep it until Friday afternoon.. "around 4-ish" is what he said so I've been using it and I am finding it to be something that will work for me.
> 
> Right now I am driving a stripped down version with A/C, dual sliders, and rear wipers as the only amenities. There's also a partition divider and shelving installed so I've been utilizing it a little bit but I think that I would like a different configuration.
> 
> Leg room was a little tight and awkward at first until I figured out how to adjust the 6-way seat to get it to lower down a couple of inches so my leg extends towards the pedals at an angle vs. stomping on them from above. Because of the cab height, I enjoy being able to raise my arms completely over my head. This is useful if I have to change a shirt or put on a sweater.
> 
> I like the separately divided blind spot mirrors. They give that true "picture in picture" effect vs. the stick-on kind which is more of a distraction. I also like the overhead shelf in the cab because I have a place to put all of the stuff that starts to accumulate on the passenger seat.. e.g. cell phone, chargers, camera, paperwork, receipts, etc. I had to pick someone up from the airport and it was easy to toss everything up there. It will also keep everything out of sight whenever I park in a lot.


Ted, I've found that it's just small enough where I can lean forward and look out the passenger side window for other cars. Give it a try.

Pretty weird driving it at first hey? Lol, I'll never go back. 

Give us an update on your experiences today.

Mike


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> I'd like to share some light on this when I get home this evening. This is a marketing thread.


I'm all eyes


----------



## Oconomowoc

A few posts back I mentioned I'd be taking this back for warranty work because the radio volume spikes up and down.

Well, turns out nothing is wrong. The radio has a sensor that raises and lowers volume based on rpm's and noise. And the sensor can be adjusted. I turned it off.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> A few posts back I mentioned I'd be taking this back for warranty work because the radio volume spikes up and down.
> 
> Well, turns out nothing is wrong. The radio has a sensor that raises and lowers volume based on rpm's and noise. And the sensor can be adjusted. I turned it off.


That makes sense. Like the cars that auto lower their volume when at a red light. Good job on turning it off lol


----------



## tedanderson

Oconomowoc said:


> Give us an update on your experiences today.


I didn't make it back to the dealership in time today so I will probably go there in the morning to finalize the deal.

Up until today, one thing that I haven't been completely happy about was the transmission and the acceleration. It seems like it doesn't want to go when I need to to go and then it wants to take off when I need to let it coast down to a slower speed or a stop. The manual says that it's an adaptive transmission that "learns" what you want/need over time and so today it did drive a little better than it did yesterday.

I love the A/C! :thumbup:We hit 100° today with nearly 80% humidity but it got so cold in the van that I had to turn up the temperature a little bit just to keep comfortable. 

The radio is giving me a few issues with reception. It seems like some of the local stations within a 30 mile radius get very static sounding. But the AUX port will make up the difference.

I keep leaving the doors unlocked because the manual locks take some getting used to again.  I've been spoiled by the "convenience package" that they have on most cars now. So I am kind of debating on whether I will get it. As Oconomowoc said, I am also thinking along the lines of building my business around this van. 

If I hire a permanent employee and put him in a vehicle, this would be a perfect no-frills setup. Then I have to figure out what would make a good manager/owner vehicle for visiting sites... but I won't get that far ahead of myself right now. :laughing: So for it to be stripped down in terms of amenities, somehow it makes this more of a work van. 

But speaking of work vans, I'll have to see if they have a rubber floor as an option or some type of rubberized insert for the front seats. I didn't walk through any mud today but my boots are starting to dirty up the carpeting. I would like to have the front section of the floor made from the same rubberized material that they used in the cargo area.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Ted

Seriously, wait for the new model. It's a foot longer, gets better gas mileage, has a new transmission, and has the new Eco boost.

I needed a new one right away, the model coming out in 3 -4 short months is better than what I have and you drove. It really is worth the wait.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> Ted
> 
> Seriously, wait for the new model. It's a foot longer, gets better gas mileage, has a new transmission, and has the new Eco boost.
> 
> I needed a new one right away, the model coming out in 3 -4 short months is better than what I have and you drove. It really is worth the wait.


I foresee you trading up sooner then you need too lol


----------



## Oconomowoc

Working on top section.


----------



## Oconomowoc

The main structure is complete. Next step is to cut and bend small tabs to hold thin luan strips in place as well as a few brackets etc.


----------



## griz

He!!, at the rate your going outfitting this thing a newer better model will be out....:whistling:laughing::laughing:

At least you'll have a low mileage trade in...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> The main structure is complete. Next step is to cut and bend small tabs to hold thin luan strips in place as well as a few brackets etc.


Looking good


----------



## rrk

teandersen- If you don't buy that truck, and you used it for several days, how do they sell it as new?


----------



## Oconomowoc

griz said:


> He!!, at the rate your going outfitting this thing a newer better model will be out....:whistling:laughing::laughing:
> 
> At least you'll have a low mileage trade in...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Lol, yeah, with 3 kids and a business it's difficult to just spend time doing this in one big chunk. Fortunately this rack is the most complicated of the 3 I'm building. It has a ton of parts going inside it. 

The other two will go pretty fast. Well, probably not...........


----------



## Oconomowoc

rrk said:


> teandersen- If you don't buy that truck, and you used it for several days, how do they sell it as new?


Most dealers have a demo van. They usually discount the price when selling it.


----------



## rrk

Oconomowoc said:


> Most dealers have a demo van. They usually discount the price when selling it.


Right it would then be a demo not technically new, but slightly discounted from new.


----------



## tedanderson

rrk said:


> Right it would then be a demo not technically new, but slightly discounted from new.


Exactly. It's a demo but I am probably going to get this exact van if the price is right or if I can get a lease with favorable terms. The salesman told me that the van was special ordered and upfitted for a major fleet client that backed out of the deal so I am hoping that they are desperate to get it off their lot. I can't see any other reason why they would let me keep it over the weekend while they run my credit and make a decision. 

I decided to go ahead a get it simply because I've spent this week catching up on appointments that I had to reschedule from the last time my van broke down. It was a few simple inexpensive things but having two breakdowns in one week can really screw up my schedule if I have to be out there 9 to 10 hours a day. I've been holding out on getting a new vehicle far too long and now it's starting to cost me more than a payment. 

I figure that when the new model comes out and I if I like it, I'll be able to trade this one in or get a new lease.


----------



## tedanderson

Oconomowoc said:


> The main structure is complete.


NICE! :thumbup:

I know that this is custom work but it almost looks like something that you could mass produce for the aftermarket.


----------



## Oconomowoc

tedanderson said:


> Exactly. It's a demo but I am probably going to get this exact van if the price is right or if I can get a lease with favorable terms. The salesman told me that the van was special ordered and upfitted for a major fleet client that backed out of the deal so I am hoping that they are desperate to get it off their lot. I can't see any other reason why they would let me keep it over the weekend while they run my credit and make a decision.
> 
> I decided to go ahead a get it simply because I've spent this week catching up on appointments that I had to reschedule from the last time my van broke down. It was a few simple inexpensive things but having two breakdowns in one week can really screw up my schedule if I have to be out there 9 to 10 hours a day. I've been holding out on getting a new vehicle far too long and now it's starting to cost me more than a payment.
> 
> I figure that when the new model comes out and I if I like it, I'll be able to trade this one in or get a new lease.


Ted

I am very happy with mine. Gas mileage is excellent, there's a ton of room, and parking it is surreal. I'll never go back to a full sized van. 

Mike


----------



## Oconomowoc

tedanderson said:


> NICE! :thumbup:
> 
> I know that this is custom work but it almost looks like something that you could mass produce for the aftermarket.


It would be ideal if it was built out of aluminum but it still isn't real heavy.


----------



## Morning Wood

Can u weld aluminum? Doing it out of aluminum would definitely be ideal. You can oxy/act weld, so tig ing the aluminum would be no sweat.


----------



## Texas Wax

EthanB said:


> I think you are drastically underestimating the amount we drink.:no:


Oco and Bamm are from Wisconsin.... Out drinking your state since 1848. If he pops for the party, better get there early, REAL early.


----------



## Chad McDade

Wisconsin?! Sounds like there will be plenty of Leinenkugel's on hand.


----------



## Texas Wax

Chad McDade said:


> Wisconsin?! Sounds like there will be plenty of Leinenkugel's on hand.


Brewed from the stream of big eddie? Doing a job in Houston-A truck driver from that area told me big Eddie was a Clydesdale


----------



## Oconomowoc

Working on brackets tonight for mounting the rack to the truck. The rack itself is done.


----------



## going_commando

I have been following this thread from the beginning and just want to say thanks to ya Ocono. The more I read about the Transit Connect, and the more I converse with people that have them, the better and better it looks for the electrical work I do. We have an 1800 sq ft shop, so its not like I need a box truck to haul everything around with, and it is quite distinctive little vehicle. I also like your marketing thoughts as far as the image of efficiency to the customer. I think you are really on to something there. I'm thinking I would rather have a bright red TC with white lettering as opposed to the white with red on it. I have a 2002 Chevy Express 3500 extended van that is starting to get really tired with 128,000 miles on the clock and 11 New England winters with salt on the roads, and between the gas mileage and price of the TC it is in the lead for a replacement vehicle. 

Keep it up man!


----------



## EthanB

Texas Wax said:


> Oco and Bamm are from Wisconsin.... Out drinking your state since 1848. If he pops for the party, better get there early, REAL early.


I'm a recent RI transplant. I'm originally a Vermonter. We only drink when the weather sucks but, you know what? The weather always sucks.

Supposedly, my local hometown was once famous for having the most bars per capita of any town in the US. There are probably a thousand towns that say that though. It was probably 1714 and it was one bar with one customer.


----------



## going_commando

EthanB said:


> I'm a recent RI transplant. I'm originally a Vermonter. We only drink when the weather sucks but, you know what? The weather always sucks.
> 
> Supposedly, my local hometown was once famous for having the most bars per capita of any town in the US. There are probably a thousand towns that say that though. It was probably 1714 and it was one bar with one customer.


You're one of only 2 people ever I have heard moving TO Rhode Island from anywhere. It seems like there is practically an exodus from that place. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

EthanB said:


> *We only drink when the weather sucks* but, you know what? The weather always sucks.


If I waited for the weather to suck I'd never drink:no:


----------



## EthanB

going_commando said:


> You're one of only 2 people ever I have heard moving TO Rhode Island from anywhere. It seems like there is practically an exodus from that place. :laughing:


That's because VT's one of the only places that has worse government and taxes. At least in RI when they take your money it's for embezzlement or something fun, in VT it's to make sure that somebody with a crooked pinky finger can get 24 hour care and a nice home.

It's practically business friendly down here.:no:


----------



## Oconomowoc

going_commando said:


> I have been following this thread from the beginning and just want to say thanks to ya Ocono. The more I read about the Transit Connect, and the more I converse with people that have them, the better and better it looks for the electrical work I do. We have an 1800 sq ft shop, so its not like I need a box truck to haul everything around with, and it is quite distinctive little vehicle. I also like your marketing thoughts as far as the image of efficiency to the customer. I think you are really on to something there. I'm thinking I would rather have a bright red TC with white lettering as opposed to the white with red on it. I have a 2002 Chevy Express 3500 extended van that is starting to get really tired with 128,000 miles on the clock and 11 New England winters with salt on the roads, and between the gas mileage and price of the TC it is in the lead for a replacement vehicle.
> 
> Keep it up man!


Thanks, I got the greatest compliment from a customer today on my truck and he was impressed by the "green/efficiency" thing. 

As it turns out, I'm ending up with extra room now. I went from 500 cubic feet to 129 cubic feet. Major changes.

Wait until you see the other two racks. It's gonna be killer.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> Thanks, I got the greatest compliment from a customer today on my truck and he was impressed by the "green/efficiency" thing.
> 
> As it turns out, I'm ending up with extra room now. I went from 500 cubic feet to 129 cubic feet. Major changes.
> 
> Wait until you see the other two racks. It's gonna be killer.


Extra room? Is that due to realizing you can carry what you need for the day and not be a rolling warehouse?


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> Extra room? Is that due to realizing you can carry what you need for the day and not be a rolling warehouse?


No. The quantities changed. I still have everything, for the most part.

Also, I eliminated the gaps in storage. In my large cube van I had lots of wasted space in each bin. For the Transit I packed everything so tight that I eliminated the dead space between product.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> No. The quantities changed. I still have everything, for the most part.
> 
> Also, I eliminated the gaps in storage. In my large cube van I had lots of wasted space in each bin. For the Transit I packed everything so tight that I eliminated the dead space between product.


Well that's kind of what I meant by carrying what you need for the day as far as quantities. But now I get the dead space thing. It's funny how much stuff you can fit in a space when it's organized. That goes for a room, shed, garage, car whatever.


----------



## Oconomowoc

There's also other changes in my business. Remember, I'm now building my business "around the truck itself" so we are talking about a total brand change here. Without going in to too much detail yet, below is what I've been working on besides the welded rack, these are the things I think of while welding.

1.) Total change of my pricing structure to a bell shaped curve. Basically, based on past experience, I'm giving steep discounts on service call that are 30 minutes or under. This will be a serious discount from my current system, which is already uber competitive. The service calls that are 1-2 hours long has a different pricing structure and once I hit 4 hours my rate gets maxed out then drops, or becomes cheaper after that. Much of this decision is based around gaps I discovered in scheduling and efficiency etc. It will spread word of mouth even more because of extremely good rates and help shape my brand. So basically, the mpg only benefits a certain portion of my customers. In short, I'm more profitable. 

2.) Eliminate my business cards. My invoice itself becomes a marketing tool and that means my invoice needs to get remade in to a marketing tool that showcases the savings and the brand. People love to look at an invoice. It captures peoples full attention. If that's the case, there's an opportunity for brand management within the invoice itself.

3.) Designed a new system called "travelers" which is an auxiliary inventory management system that piggy backs on the mobile based inventory I have in the truck.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> There's also other changes in my business. Remember, I'm now building my business "around the truck itself" so we are talking about a total brand change here. Without going in to too much detail yet below is what I've been working on besides the welded rack, these are the things I think of while welding.
> 
> 1.) Total change of my pricing structure to a bell shaped curve. Basically, based on past experience, I'm giving steep discounts on service call that are 30 minutes or under. This will be a serious discount from my current system, which is already uber competitive. The service calls that are 1-2 hours long has a different pricing structure and once I hit 4 hours my rate gets maxed out the drops, or becomes cheaper after that. Much of this decision is based around gaps I discovered in scheduling and efficiency etc. It will spread word of mouth even more because of extremely good rates and help shape my brand. So basically, the mpg only benefits a certain portion of my customers. In short, I'm more profitable.
> 
> 2.) Eliminate my business cards. My invoice itself becomes a marketing tool and that means my invoice needs to get remade in to a marketing tool that showcases the savings and the brand. People love to look at an invoice. It captures peoples full attention. If that's the case, there's an opportunity for brand management within the invoice itself.
> 
> 3.) Designed a new system called "travelers" with is an auxiliary inventory management system that piggy backs on the mobile based inventory I have in the truck.


What about if you meet someone out and about. No card for them? No networking that would require business cards?

BTW free up some time to talk about "trust" in marketing. IF you remember you said you would talk about it in the home building/remodeling trade. However as I said I'm looking to move JUST into home building.


----------



## Inner10

Mike how about stickers that go on the underside of the lid of the toilet tank that say "stop don't touch sh!t, call Mike's fvcking plumbing!"


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> What about if you meet someone out and about. No card for them? No networking that would require business cards?
> 
> BTW free up some time to talk about "trust" in marketing. IF you remember you said you would talk about it in the home building/remodeling trade. However as I said I'm looking to move JUST into home building.


I'll still have cards of course.......

I did say that didn't I? 

I did a talk to a group of business owners on marketing once and it was a paper titled "fulcrum" and it's based on trust marketing. What I can do is maybe make a quick video for you with just me and a dry erase board.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> I'll still have cards of course.......
> 
> I did say that didn't I?
> 
> I did a talk to a group of business owners on marketing once and it was a paper titled "fulcrum" and it's based on trust marketing. What I can do is maybe make a quick video for you with just me and a dry erase board.


If you want to that's cool. I always like marketing info. It's mostly what I research lol


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> Well that's kind of what I meant by carrying what you need for the day as far as quantities. But now I get the dead space thing. It's funny how much stuff you can fit in a space when it's organized. That goes for a room, shed, garage, car whatever.


By the way, in my old cube van I did calculations on wasted space and that was part of the decision making process.

In one section of the van, where I kept pipe and tube supports and straps, I calculated 11.6 cubic feet of air. 11.6 cubic feet of nothing but wasted space.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> By the way, in my old cube van I did calculations on wasted space and that was part of the decision making process.
> 
> In one section of the van, where I kept pipe and tube supports and straps, I calculated 11.6 cubic feet of air. 11.6 cubic feet of nothing but wasted space.


Wow. That's a lot. No wonder you figured you could fit everything in the TC


----------



## Oconomowoc

Rich D. said:


> Very true mike. I was thinking that but wasnt too sure..
> 
> id love to get one of these vans.. just the look is cool.
> 
> Maybe a larger one and have a dedicated 10" or so space to slide sheets in flat and build a false floor on top for storage and access inside so you dont have to empty the van out to get sheet goods in every time..


Because I don't often deal in sheet goods I haven't given much thought to this, but it is an interesting thought process. 
Here is a back view of the van showing the rack. I'll draw an idea after I post this.


----------



## Oconomowoc

You could do something real simple like bolt/weld a piece of channel that could have an inside depth of 1 -1/2" where you could slide 2 sheets of 3/4" ply inside it. Or 3 sheets of 1/2".

When you're not hauling sheet good you have the entire rack available.


----------



## renov8r

Oconomowoc said:


> @ renov8r
> 
> Here is how the door locks and unlocks to travel with doors open.
> 
> Here you can see how the door locks straight out and parallel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 96228


@ Oconomowoc thanks for posting all the pictures. It's a neat set-up Ford has done there with the button to open the door from 90 degrees to 270 degrees. That works in favor of now having to really bungie to door down.

I think I could possibly make a van like the TC work. I'm really considering it.


----------



## Oconomowoc

renov8r said:


> @ Oconomowoc thanks for posting all the pictures. It's a neat set-up Ford has done there with the button to open the door from 90 degrees to 270 degrees. That works in favor of now having to really bungie to door down.
> 
> I think I could possibly make a van like the TC work. I'm really considering it.


Just remember though, that full swing door is an option. Not all of them have this. The difference between a base model and a fully loaded one is only $1,300.


----------



## Oconomowoc

These are ALL of the tools I used to build the rack. Nothing special, nothing any one of you couldn't easily do.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Just thought of a cool idea. 

The rack on top is pretty tall, 51" to be exact. It's hard to see inside the top rack compartment right? Well, what if I mounted a plexiglass mirror on the angle portion of the back of the rack? I could see inside and simply grab what I needed without sticking my head inside.


----------



## renov8r

Oconomowoc said:


> Just remember though, that full swing door is an option. Not all of them have this. The difference between a base model and a fully loaded one is only $1,300.


You're 100% right. The difference between a base model and a fully loaded one is not a heck of a lot. I was looking at it online, and I did the build and price. Not a heck of a lot of options to add on so, a fully loaded one comes out cheap so to speak.


----------



## Wall2WallCorp

renov8r said:


> @ Oconomowoc thanks for posting all the pictures. It's a neat set-up Ford has done there with the button to open the door from 90 degrees to 270 degrees. That works in favor of now having to really bungie to door down.
> 
> I think I could possibly make a van like the TC work. I'm really considering it.


You could wait for the newer model of tramsit connect to come out 2014. It will be longer, possibly fitting sheet goods inside.


----------



## Rich D.

Oconomowoc said:


> These are ALL of the tools I used to build the rack. Nothing special, nothing any one of you couldn't easily do.


U brazed everything?


----------



## Rich D.

Oconomowoc said:


> You could do something real simple like bolt/weld a piece of channel that could have an inside depth of 1 -1/2" where you could slide 2 sheets of 3/4" ply inside it. Or 3 sheets of 1/2".
> 
> When you're not hauling sheet good you have the entire rack available.


I like that idea. And have a simple locking bar from a piece of flat stock..

Only problem i see is getting them in that narrow channel. You would have to slide them straight in and not on an angle.


----------



## renov8r

Wall2WallCorp said:


> You could wait for the newer model of tramsit connect to come out 2014. It will be longer, possibly fitting sheet goods inside.


I am in no real rush at the moment so its worth taking a look. I've seen pictures online of it an it looks like a mazda5. We will see what happens. Over the years I've become more selective on what materials I take with me, and what I get delivered. There was I time where I would go load up with like 50 sheets of drywall and take it one shot to the job site so I can sheeting away. Over the years I learned its not worth breaking your back to load them up twice and unload them twice, plus its not worth the suspension abuse on any vehicle. Fitting my tools is #1 concern but what becomes a priority is the times where you need one or two sheets and the 60 dollars for delivery isn't a feasible option nor is renting the van from the box store.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Rich D. said:


> U brazed everything?


No, it's fully welded with RG-45 steel filler rod. Old school welding.......

It's fun, artistic and quiet. It allows me to enjoy the build process which, to me anyhow, is the fun part.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Rich D. said:


> I like that idea. And have a simple locking bar from a piece of flat stock..
> 
> Only problem i see is getting them in that narrow channel. You would have to slide them straight in and not on an angle.


You're right. 

Here are 2 possible solutions.

You could weld a curved tab on it as a guide.....

Or

Cut a fish mouth, heat it up, flare it. Then weld a triangle scab piece in.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Remember, its only a few inches above your head. Assuming you're not a midget. Lol


----------



## dkillianjr

Lookin great so far Mike:thumbup: I can't wait to see it all loaded up!


In the illustration in post 486 I can't tell, is the guy holding a beer:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Oconomowoc

dkillianjr said:


> Lookin great so far Mike:thumbup: I can't wait to see it all loaded up!
> 
> In the illustration in post 486 I can't tell, is the guy holding a beer:laughing:
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave. Yes, its a beer. It's pretty much what I felt like after a very very long and frustrating day.


----------



## CompleteW&D

Personally, I was thinking Scotch.... :laughing:


----------



## Rich D.

Oconomowoc said:


> Remember, its only a few inches above your head. Assuming you're not a midget. Lol


Im 6'2" so the top of the van is right there with me :laughing:


----------



## Rich D.

Oconomowoc said:


> No, it's fully welded with RG-45 steel filler rod. Old school welding.......
> 
> It's fun, artistic and quiet. It allows me to enjoy the build process which, to me anyhow, is the fun part.


Thats neat. Way better than sparks shooting everywhere too.


----------



## tedanderson

I don't use a whole lot of sheet goods and if I ever do, I always have it cut in half or in quarters depending on the application. If I ever needed to carry a full sheet and keep it intact, I would probably tie it to the ladder rack and just drive the back roads. 

One thing that I am a little leery about about that channel on the rack is that it might not give the sheet goods enough room to flex and release the wind as it comes through. A strong enough wind coming from the right direction can take your TC parasailing as it would fly like a big kite.

I probably would have taken the $1300 in upgrades if I didn't get such a good deal on the demonstrator that I bought.. But other than power accessory package and a CD player, there isn't much else that I feel I'm missiing. The radio has an AUX jack so anything I want to hear can be played through my portable device. 

And speaking of that AUX jack, I like where they put it. One thing that I can stand is seeing the stream of cords and cables leading from the dash down to the passenger seat. Being that the power, and the AUX connection are at seat level, it makes the use of your phone, music player, etc. much more "cleaner" in appearance. 

I am thinking about installing a couple of 12V outlets in the rear so I can run my inverters. I have a few things that always need to be charged up like the drill, the camera, etc. Then I can leave everything on a rack shelf where it will be locked up and secure while I work on other things. I haven't had anything stolen from me off of a jobsite in a long time but I certainly don't want this to happen again.

I like the idea of having the mirror above the top shelf but it made me realize that I need to get one of those crossview mirrors that delievery vans have strapped to the upper rear corner. The TC is easy to drive and park but it's very difficult for me to see how close I am to the object behind me when I am backing up. I still have less than 1000 miles on this van and I'd hate to dent it up so soon.


----------



## Oconomowoc

It is VERY difficult to judge backing up. Every time I back up I think I'm gonna hit something and I get out only to find I'm still 10' away. Lol

The full swing door option is awesome, really glad I have it. I also have 12v ports built in to the rear of the Transit that was included I'm the package. The Blue Tooth Microsoft SYNC I didn't care about but now I use it daily. Absolutely a great option. Same with the USB ports. 

A person gets used to what they have also, eventually none of it really matters. 

I'm not sure if you have fuel management options like mine but it's pretty cool how it counts down the mileage vs gas etc. When the gas light goes on it shows I have 50 miles left. I've never driven a vehicle where I could go 50 miles on a fuel light. It's accurate too, I had the old girl down to 7 miles on Monday. Figured I better not push it any further.........


----------



## Texas Wax

Oconomowoc said:


> It is VERY difficult to judge backing up. Every time I back up I think I'm gonna hit something and I get out only to find I'm still 10' away. Lol



Is that due to 'magnified' mirrors or just a Pavlovian, backing up a big truck patterned, response? 

Still can't back-up my dakota pick-up  without sticking head out of window...  Magnified mirrors


----------



## Oconomowoc

Texas Wax said:


> Is that due to 'magnified' mirrors or just a Pavlovian, backing up a big truck patterned, response?
> 
> Still can't back-up my dakota pick-up  without sticking head out of window...  Magnified mirrors


Well, my eyes are shot. Lol. Getting old is a *****.


----------



## CompleteW&D

> I had the* old girl* down to 7 miles on Monday. Figured I better not push it any further.........


Sheesh.... all ready calling her an "old girl." Careful Mike.... if she finds out, you might find that 50 mile thing is only a "suggestion." :laughing:


----------



## Texas Wax

Oconomowoc said:


> Well, my eyes are shot. Lol. Getting old is a *****.



Left my reading glasses in the truck....

Squinting to see screen -----What? Your eyes are sh!t?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Texas Wax said:


> Left my reading glasses in the truck....
> 
> Squinting to see screen -----What? Your eyes are sh!t?


Lol


----------



## Oconomowoc

Check this out. I just filled up. I got 26.81 mpg.

The gas mileage has gotten better with every fill up.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> Check this out. I just filled up. I got 26.81 mpg.
> 
> The gas mileage has gotten better with every fill up.


Very nice. I'm 12mpg in my truck. Hmmmmm lol


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> Very nice. I'm 12mpg in my truck. Hmmmmm lol


What are the gas prices in your neck of the woods? Here it's $3.70 for the cheap stuff.


----------



## Cole82

Oconomowoc said:


> What are the gas prices in your neck of the woods? Here it's $3.70 for the cheap stuff.


 I thought the $3.50 I paid today was high for my 14mpg truck.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> What are the gas prices in your neck of the woods? Here it's $3.70 for the cheap stuff.


Anywhere from $3.65 to $3.72 is what I saw today. And that's regular. Or "the cheap stuff" in your neck on the woods lol


----------



## tedanderson

Oconomowoc said:


> Every time I back up I think I'm gonna hit something and I get out only to find I'm still 10' away. Lol


Yeah, me too.. I'm just afraid that I'll get too confident in that 10' window and hit something. 



> I'm not sure if you have fuel management options like mine but it's pretty cool how it counts down the mileage vs gas etc.


[/QUOTE]
Yeah.. I have it. That's a pretty cool feature to have but I think that there is some reserve "wiggle room" down there being that the numbers can fluctuate based upon how you happen to be driving. 

I have this feature on my Durango and I've run that thing down to 0 and still went a few more miles until I reached the gas station. 

The only thing that's a little ambiguous to me right now is a dull rattling noise from under the hood every time I hit the accelerator hard while it's in 4th gear. It will rattle until the gear kicks down or until I hit the OD/OFF button. I searched the TC forums and most people say that the sound is "normal" but I'll probably take it to the dealer to have it looked at.


----------



## Oconomowoc

tedanderson said:


> Yeah, me too.. I'm just afraid that I'll get too confident in that 10' window and hit something.


Yeah.. I have it. That's a pretty cool feature to have but I think that there is some reserve "wiggle room" down there being that the numbers can fluctuate based upon how you happen to be driving.

I have this feature on my Durango and I've run that thing down to 0 and still went a few more miles until I reached the gas station.

The only thing that's a little ambiguous to me right now is a dull rattling noise from under the hood every time I hit the accelerator hard while it's in 4th gear. It will rattle until the gear kicks down or until I hit the OD/OFF button. I searched the TC forums and most people say that the sound is "normal" but I'll probably take it to the dealer to have it looked at.[/QUOTE]

I don't recall that specific sound but overall they are noisy trucks over 50 mph. It's a 4 cylinder after all.

Ted, keep track of your mileage and report it here so we can compare. A Ford mechanic told me some contractors are hitting 27-28.


----------



## rrk

Rich D. said:


> I like that idea. And have a simple locking bar from a piece of flat stock..
> 
> Only problem i see is getting them in that narrow channel. You would have to slide them straight in and not on an angle.


And if you did it would really chew up the edges

why not just use mounted ratcheting straps?


----------



## tedanderson

Oconomowoc said:


> keep track of your mileage and report it here so we can compare. A Ford mechanic told me some contractors are hitting 27-28.


I've been keeping a vehicle log. I'll run the numbers later to see what I got. Overall I would have to say that whatever I was getting on the other van is now doubled. I am still filling the tank just as often and getting the same amount of miles out of each tank but this tank is only half as big. :thumbup:


----------



## SDel Prete

tedanderson said:


> I've been keeping a vehicle log. I'll run the numbers later to see what I got. Overall I would have to say that whatever I was getting on the other van is now doubled. I am still filling the tank just as often and getting the same amount of miles out of each tank but this tank is only half as big. :thumbup:


Yea lol. I tell my bro when we are heading somewhere with him in his car and me in my truck. He goes "how often do I need to stop for gas for you" I say "I can go as far as you mileage wise. It will just cost me waaaayyy more $$ when I fill up then your car does" lol


----------



## AustinDB

great thread! I'm up to page 14 and will dedicate another 15 mins to reading the remaining during my next break LOL

Someone posted a pict of hitch mounted platform-had you considered custom fabricating one to meet your specific specs, flat bottom, maybe even able to slide out from under the van or fold in half for easy storage inside? The deck height would be optimal to be a little higher, so that the front of the box sits on the bumper while the rest of the box rests on the hitch platform-and in this case it could be 'bare bones' construction with appropriate mounting points for lashing/straps. Not the optimal solution, but taking the heater from the warehouse to the jobsite directly, it would suffice.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Oconomowoc said:


> Lol, I love owning a business and my favorite part is thinking of ways to improve it.
> 
> This could really backfire on me. 130 cubic feet is like running on almost 25% of what I have now.
> 
> I have many friends who are plumbers and not a single one says it will work, they think it just can't be done. That just makes me smile, I swear I'm gonna prove them wrong.
> 
> Even the manager of the commercial fleet sales department tried to make me change my mind.
> 
> We'll see. Lol
> Mike


Not susre if it's too late but did you look at the sprinter? 140" wheelbase has 265 or 275 cf. and same milage.


----------



## Oconomowoc

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Not susre if it's too late but did you look at the sprinter? 140" wheelbase has 265 or 275 cf. and same milage.


It's definitely too late. 

I did look at the Sprinter. I drove it, talked to guys who have them and researched them with intensity. 

I was not impressed. First off, the price simply is not worth it, the mpg gets eaten up in front end costs of purchasing the Sprinter. 

Oil changes are very expensive.
Maintenance costs are astronomical.
Mercedes dealers are limited.
It's too big. I can fit what I need in a Transit. 
Parking a Sprinter sucks.

Lastly, and this is huge, are parts availability issues. In discussions with owners they were LIVID when repairs were needed. Parts take a long time to get. One guy I spoke with waited 6 weeks for a part to come in. If my truck was down for 6 weeks that would easily cost me $30k in revenue. 

Ford dealers are everywhere and the Transit is cheap to work on. 

So far I love it.


----------



## Oconomowoc

72chevy4x4 said:


> great thread! I'm up to page 14 and will dedicate another 15 mins to reading the remaining during my next break LOL
> 
> Someone posted a pict of hitch mounted platform-had you considered custom fabricating one to meet your specific specs, flat bottom, maybe even able to slide out from under the van or fold in half for easy storage inside? The deck height would be optimal to be a little higher, so that the front of the box sits on the bumper while the rest of the box rests on the hitch platform-and in this case it could be 'bare bones' construction with appropriate mounting points for lashing/straps. Not the optimal solution, but taking the heater from the warehouse to the jobsite directly, it would suffice.


I eliminated a hitch mounted platform early in the decision making process because I didn't want to subject a customers new heater to snow, ice and rain while traveling.

So I set out on a path to design a internal rack structure that is able to accept a 32" width. 32 is the magic number.

As I'm sure you are aware a water heater comes from the factory in a cardboard box. I visited all my distributors and spent time in the warehouse measuring all the different water heaters and each brand (Rheem, Bradford White etc)

As long as I maintain a 32" opening between the internal racks I can get a 50 gallon water heater inside including the power vents. A 75 gallon will also fit as long as it is unboxed. So for a 75 gallon I need to have it delivered.

Over 90% of the water heaters I install are 50 gallons or less. 

So 32" was my starting point. It is with this number that my entire inventory system was designed. 

As far as length? A 50 gallon power vent, the longest they come, leaves me with 3 1/2" left over at the rear doors assuming I'm touching the bulkhead divider to the cab.

Mike


----------



## Oconomowoc

Inner10 said:


> I'd tell myself that as well after building all those racks. :laughing:


Hey, as long as I keep telling myself that I'll be fine. Lol


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> Lame. Who else could it be built for lol?


It's been turned in to a family machine.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Oconomowoc said:


> It's been turned in to a family machine.


When you see it you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> It's been turned in to a family machine.


Is the licorice dispenser now in the base model?


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> It's been turned in to a family machine.


Lame. Unless you say the taxi model lol


----------



## Rich D.

SDel Prete said:


> Lame. Who else could it be built for lol?


Florists and delivery boys


----------



## SDel Prete

Rich D. said:


> Florists and delivery boys


Lame. Hope their full size it nice


----------



## Golden view

We're they showing off the van or the wagon?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Golden view said:


> We're they showing off the van or the wagon?


They had two prototypes and both were wagons. I'm headed back to the airshow tomorrow, I'll take some photos.


----------



## Texas Wax

Oconomowoc said:


> I'll take some photos.


Of the airshow right? :whistling


----------



## Oconomowoc

Texas Wax said:


> Of the airshow right? :whistling


Ha!


----------



## Oconomowoc

Well, I've had my Ford Transit Connect for 1 month today. Odometer says 3,004 miles. 

Average mpg is 26.2

I was getting 5-6 mpg in my 1 ton cube van.

Haven't done the math but it's a big savings. Very happy with the truck.


----------



## CompleteW&D

3004 / 5.5 mpg = 546 gallons x $3.50 per gallon = $1,911.00

3004 / 26.2 mpg = 115 gallons x $3.50 per gallon = $403.00

You saved $1,500.00 this month in fuel alone Mike!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Oconomowoc

CompleteW&D said:


> 3004 / 5.5 mpg = 546 gallons x $3.50 per gallon = $1,911.00
> 
> 3004 / 26.2 mpg = 115 gallons x $3.50 per gallon = $403.00
> 
> You saved $1,500.00 this month in fuel alone Mike!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Looks right to me, gas is $3.70 here but close enough.

Dam that's a great feeling!


----------



## TxElectrician

Did you lose any time or extra trips because you didn't have material in the Transit that you would have had on the cube?

It seems anytime we don't pull our trailer we need something that is on it.


----------



## Oconomowoc

TxElectrician said:


> Did you lose any time or extra trips because you didn't have material in the Transit that you would have had on the cube?
> 
> It seems anytime we don't pull our trailer we need something that is on it.


Once. 

I forgot my dolly on a water heater change out. Otherwise, it's been decent. Remember though, I still have 2 more racks to build so it's still been a pain in the azz working from Rubbermaid tubs.

The first rack I built on here is installed but not painted. I wanted to give it a run for a few days just to be sure it's what I want, I didn't want to weld anything after it was painted.

Is the first rack I built working out OK? I think so, hard to tell without the drawers in. I do want to add a mini rack above the hole saw kit for a small ratchet socket set. Also, I was gonna put all my supply tubes in one of the drawers but I changed my mind. The max width of my supply tubes are 1" so that would mean wasted space above the supplies in the drawer. Instead, I'm gonna build a mini rack that hangs on the back door. That should open up some more room for me eliminate another dead space. 

I'll update with photos when I build that.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Also.

Whoever gave the advice of the bungee cords to keep the bins from sliding out......I went with that idea. It works well.

I drilled out a 1/4" hole in the rack both top and bottom and left and right. Then I pushed a stud inside so it sticks out 3/4". Welded it.

It's working great.

I'll be painting it with POR-15 this weekend.


----------



## goneelkn

Oconomowoc said:


> Also.
> 
> Whoever gave the advice of the bungee cords to keep the bins from sliding out......I went with that idea. It works well.


If you want something more permanent, this is how mine are set up. Would be easy to make.
First one shows them locked, and second shows them unlocked.


----------



## Oconomowoc

goneelkn said:


> If you want something more permanent, this is how mine are set up. Would be easy to make.
> First one shows them locked, and second shows them unlocked.


I thought about that but the bungee cord works great, besides, if I run out of bungees it's like having a spare set on board. Lol


----------



## tedanderson

As of today, my odometer hit 1200 and I am starting to see the mileage improve. I am getting about 25-26 mpg...and that's with the A/C on all of the time. I'm sure that as the weather begins to cool off it will probably go up even higher. 

When I filled up the tank last night, I noticed that the "Distance to E" showed 344 vs. the 329 that I was normally getting with each fillup. :thumbup:

And then it's cool when I see other TC owners on a job site and we compare each other's setups and upfitting and share ideas, etc. But after we get past the options, differences, and so-forth, invariably everyone talks about the gas that they are saving and what they used to drive. :clap:

I know that I mentioned it before but I can't say enough about having that overhead shelf. :thumbsup: It keeps everything out of sight while keeping it within reach so that passenger seat doesn't have to look like my office desk. I mean inevitably I use the seat as my desk but I can quickly stash everything overhead so that there isn't anything inside to see when I park it at the Home Depot.

Also, I took time to play with the telescoping steering column. At first I figured that keeping the tilt all the way up and the wheel pushed in was a perfect setting for someone tall but I realized that pulling the wheel down and pulling it to me can really be a comfortable way of driving.. at least on the highway.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Wait a minute Ted, you telling me I have telescopic steering???????


----------



## Oconomowoc

Just finished painting the first rack. Semi-gloss black.

Building wood components now.


----------



## kambrooks

Oconomowoc said:


> Just finished painting the first rack. Semi-gloss black.
> 
> Building wood components now.


Pics??


----------



## tedanderson

> Wait a minute Ted, you telling me I have telescopic steering???????


Yeah.. I think that's a standard feature. Looking at my sticker, an extra set of keys was the only item on the option list.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Here's what's on my brain......

When they put the bulkhead divider in it created a empty space and it kicked back in to the cargo area. This had to be done to allow the seat to recline. With the headrest that needs the room it left available space, then it hit me! Drill holes on both sides and insert a 2" pvc pipe for storage.

This will allow me the ability to carry 5' pieces of copper, CPVC and PEX.....perfect for what I do. This will go on the bottom section.

On the top section I can cut pieces of 5/8" and 7/8" dishwasher hose where before, in my old cube van, I carried rolls of it in large boxes.

In the photo below I made some cutouts from paper plates and taped them on to see what it would look like.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> Here's what's on my brain......
> 
> When they put the bulkhead divider in it created a empty space and it kicked back in to the cargo area. This had to be done to allow the seat to recline. With the headrest that needs the room it left available space, then it hit me! Drill holes on both sides and insert a 2" pvc pipe for storage.
> 
> This will allow me the ability to carry 5' pieces of copper, CPVC and PEX.....perfect for what I do. This will go on the bottom section.
> 
> On the top section I can cut pieces of 5/8" and 7/8" dishwasher hose where before, in my old cube van, I carried rolls of it large boxes.
> 
> In the photo below I made some cutouts from paper plates and taped them on to see what it would look like.


The seats will clear the pipes when all the way back?


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> The seats will clear the pipes when all the way back?


Yup. The top edge of the headrest hits the bulkhead. Seats sit at an angle so it allows an empty spot. As you can see I left a dead space where the seat might need the room.


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> Here's what's on my brain......
> 
> When they put the bulkhead divider in it created a empty space and it kicked back in to the cargo area. This had to be done to allow the seat to recline. With the headrest that needs the room it left available space, then it hit me! Drill holes on both sides and insert a 2" pvc pipe for storage.
> 
> This will allow me the ability to carry 5' pieces of copper, CPVC and PEX.....perfect for what I do. This will go on the bottom section.
> 
> On the top section I can cut pieces of 5/8" and 7/8" dishwasher hose where before, in my old cube van, I carried rolls of it in large boxes.
> 
> In the photo below I made some cutouts from paper plates and taped them on to see what it would look like.


And you can use the 2" pvc when you run out.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> Yup. The top edge of the headrest hits the bulkhead. Seats sit at an angle so it allows an empty spot. As you can see I left a dead space where the seat might need the room.


Sorry if the answer is still yes but I meant not reclined but in say a comfortable position and all the way back on the rails? However if you dont sit like that it doesn't matter. As long at the drivers seat if where u like it and the room is there I'd say you found a perfect spot for what your are talking about.


----------



## Oconomowoc

SDel Prete said:


> Sorry if the answer is still yes but I meant not reclined but in say a comfortable position and all the way back on the rails? However if you dont sit like that it doesn't matter. As long at the drivers seat if where u like it and the room is there I'd say you found a perfect spot for what your are talking about.


Yes. If you look at the photo I left a big gap to allow for seat movement. In this configuration it allows me the ability to carry over 200 feet of tubing on the lower section of the bulkhead........and gives the seat plenty of movement.

Mike


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> Yes. If you look at the photo I left a big gap to allow for seat movement. In this configuration it allows me the ability to carry over 200 feet of tubing on the lower section of the bulkhead........and gives the seat plenty of movement.
> 
> Mike


Hard to tell on my phone right now. But I say do it up!


----------



## Oconomowoc

Also....

I am pretty sure I came up with another solution on my list of changes required for a small truck.

I have decided to eliminate my threader for 99% of my jobs. Instead, i'll carry pre-cut 1/2" gas pipe. Lengths will be 60", 48", 36", 24", 18", 12" and 8". I'll carry 2 of each and it will get me out of 99% of water heater change-outs. The pipes will be against the bulkhead and it will be easy access and only takes up about 1" of cargo depth. The bulkhead has a folded seam so it would of been dead space anyhow, i'm more or less just utilizing and working around with what I have.


----------



## SDel Prete

Oconomowoc said:


> Also....
> 
> I am pretty sure I came up with another solution on my list of changes required for a small truck.
> 
> I have decided to eliminate my threader for 99% of my jobs. Instead, i'll carry pre-cut 1/2" gas pipe. Lengths will be 60", 48", 36", 24", 18", 12" and 8". I'll carry 2 of each and it will get me out of 99% of water heater change-outs. The pipes will be against the bulkhead and it will be easy access and only takes up about 1" of cargo depth. The bulkhead has a folded seam so it would of been dead space anyhow, i'm more or less just utilizing and working around with what I have.


Sounds like a smart idea


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> Also....
> 
> I am pretty sure I came up with another solution on my list of changes required for a small truck.
> 
> I have decided to eliminate my threader for 99% of my jobs. Instead, i'll carry pre-cut 1/2" gas pipe. Lengths will be 60", 48", 36", 24", 18", 12" and 8". I'll carry 2 of each and it will get me out of 99% of water heater change-outs. The pipes will be against the bulkhead and it will be easy access and only takes up about 1" of cargo depth. The bulkhead has a folded seam so it would of been dead space anyhow, i'm more or less just utilizing and working around with what I have.


That takes up less space than a hand threader and a vice? Or is this to make for a faster install?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Inner10 said:


> That takes up less space than a hand threader and a vice? Or is this to make for a faster install?


Both

It's cleaner, faster, more efficient and takes up almost no space in the truck. I have portable threaders that I can easily take along if I need to but I don't have the room, or the desire, to carry the oil bucket, tarps, tripod vice and everything else. I always carry my nipple tray (close nipple through 6" @ 6 each) so between that and the pieces up to 60" makes me pretty flexible.


----------



## Oconomowoc

The results of the 1st rack should be interesting, it takes up 13 cubic feet or about 10% of the available room. When I get the drawers put in I'll lay out all my parts in the driveway and snap a photo. Overall, I maximized the 13 cubic feet the best I could. well, I did make one mistake......but it's an afterthought. I calculated a different way to build a rack with 16 bins instead of 14 but I would have to build a different rack and start over. That isn't gonna happen anytime soon.

Like I say though, it's gonna be interesting to see the final result of how many parts I can cram in a 13 cubic foot area.The dead space with this system is less than 1 cubic foot.

Mike


----------



## Morning Wood

Ha. You're gonna have so much crap in that thing by the time you're done the tires are gonna deflate.


----------



## tedanderson

> i'll carry pre-cut 1/2" gas pipe. Lengths will be 60", 48", 36", 24", 18", 12" and 8". I'll carry 2 of each and it will get me out of 99% of water heater change-outs.


That's similar to a situation that I am working out. Rather than carrying 1000-foot rolls of every type of wire that I use and carrying the "contractor pack" of 1900 boxes and drywall rings, I'll just carry enough of what I need to fix a problem or to punch out a job. 

Then whenever I am going to do a full installation job, I'll use the big van to haul the stuff over to the site.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Two photos after the POR 15 paint was applied. 

In the one photo you can see all the brackets I had to make for mounting it to the van.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Garage is totally trashed. Anyhow, I'm currently painting the dividers and top rack floor boards.


----------



## Rich D.

Oconomowoc said:


> Fastenall. About $30 each. Best boxes made in my opinion.


I have one i acquired years ago. They are very good part boxes.


----------



## tedanderson

One thing that has had me perplexed about this Transit Connect van is this "skeleton key" that they provide. 

I haven't seen anyone else's key so I don't have anything to compare it to but my key has a symmetrical pattern cut into it. It looks as if this key has a generic cut. When I look on Google Images I see keys with a cut that looks just like mine.

Maybe I just don't understand where the differences in the key cuts are..or perhaps I just happen to be the lucky guy whose key landed on the double cross-hatch pattern when they created the algorithm.


----------



## Oconomowoc

4 photos showing the initial mockup of the front rack.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Other 2... it's not going well


----------



## Theloxmyth

tedanderson said:


> One thing that has had me perplexed about this Transit Connect van is this "skeleton key" that they provide.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone else's key so I don't have anything to compare it to but my key has a symmetrical pattern cut into it. It looks as if this key has a generic cut. When I look on Google Images I see keys with a cut that looks just like mine.
> 
> Maybe I just don't understand where the differences in the key cuts are..or perhaps I just happen to be the lucky guy whose key landed on the double cross-hatch pattern when they created the algorithm.


Quick picture of your key, brother?

I wonder if it's a Ford Tibbe or a laser-cut type, for this vehicle.

Never mind...

*Your key is very secure AND the keys also include transponder technology.*
*Only your key(s) will work, even IF another key turns the lock because of the transponder in your key head.*

*"New transponder keys now available from Jet:*
H91-PHT 6-cut Tibbe Transponder key for 2010 Ford Transit Connect.
S30FD-N-PHT Cloneable 6-cut Tibbe Transponder key for 2010 Ford Transit Connect. For use with Jet Smart Clone w/Crypto SW. Note that S30FD-N-PHT can also clone the Jaguar S-Type 00-08, X-Type 02-08, & XJ series 04-09. Note that for Jaguar, this is a Master key NOT a valet key.
S30FD-PHT 6-cut Tibbe Transponder key for Jaguar S-Type 00-08, X-Type 02-08, & XJ series 04-09. Note that this is a Master key NOT a valet key.
*Sam
Jet Hardware Mfg. Corp."*


----------



## Golden view

*Roof rack*

Do you think it would be possible to beef up the roof capacity and have a larger, truck style rack on this vehicle? I'm imagining some sort of internal braces would be required. My profit is greatly improved by the fact that I don't usually haul materials, but I still occasionally need a few 12' sticks of lumber or some plywood that can easily reach 500 pounds.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Golden view said:


> Do you think it would be possible to beef up the roof capacity and have a larger, truck style rack on this vehicle? I'm imagining some sort of internal braces would be required. My profit is greatly improved by the fact that I don't usually haul materials, but I still occasionally need a few 12' sticks of lumber or some plywood that can easily reach 500 pounds.


Not sure.

The rack I have is rated for 400 pounds I think.


----------



## Golden view

Oconomowoc said:


> Not sure.
> 
> The rack I have is rated for 400 pounds I think.


400 pounds is doable. I recall (maybe incorrectly) reading somewhere that the truck itself is limited to 220 pounds.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Golden view said:


> 400 pounds is doable. I recall (maybe incorrectly) reading somewhere that the truck itself is limited to 220 pounds.


If I were in your business I'd probably hook a small trailer to it for the occasional material trips.

For carpentry type work the full size Transit coming this Fall/Spring would be a better bet. Get it in the short version with the regular roof, with the Ecoboost it will be a sure winner.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Photo of front rack structure. As it turns out, I have more room than I had originally thought.


----------



## Burns-Built

This is going to be the most expensive shelving set up ever. Lol


----------



## Golden view

Oconomowoc said:


> For carpentry type work the full size Transit coming this Fall/Spring would be a better bet. Get it in the short version with the regular roof, with the Ecoboost it will be a sure winner.


yeah I've been eying that as an alternative to a pickup. Though the Connect cargo area is about the same size as a short bed, which is all I need 95% of the time.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Burns-Built said:


> This is going to be the most expensive shelving set up ever. Lol


I have close to $300 in material. Labor I can't really count as a cost I guess. It's been fun plus my kids have been helping. I work on it either between service calls or late at night.

Beer has been expensive though. Between myself and the neighbors and friends we've gone through at least 10 cases of Miller High Life.

This project has turned me in to an alcoholic. Lol


----------



## Northwood

Well it will all be worth it- even the cirrhosis of the liver if you're saving on gas and finding parking easier!

But seriously great job and keep it comin'. What was the max length you said you could fit between the doors and bulkhead? If I bought he van model and folded the seats it would be the same right?

Thanks


----------



## kambrooks

Oconomowoc said:


> This project has turned me in to an alcoholic. Lol


10 cases in a month and a half? If that makes one an alcoholic.....

I'm in trouble.


----------



## Easy Gibson

You guys gotta get into craft beers. It's more socially acceptable, plus the ABV is generally 10%, which Ocono, as a man of efficiency, should love.
Instead of having to drink a 12 pack of High Life at 4% to catch a buzz you could be having 2 Dogfish World Wide Stout's at 18%. 
Less room taken up in the fridge means a more streamlined operation for maximum profitability! :thumbsup:


----------



## carpenter uk

I dont know if you have the large transits in the states but heres my uk model

38mpg 170bhp


----------



## CompleteW&D

carpenter uk said:


> I dont know if you have the large transits in the states but heres my uk model
> 
> 38mpg 170bhp


The steering wheel is on the wrong side! :blink:


----------



## tedanderson

^^^^^ Groovy van:thumbsup: ^^^^^^



Theloxmyth said:


> Your key is very secure AND the keys also include transponder technology. Only your key(s) will work, even IF another key turns the lock because of the transponder in your key head.


Yeah.. I understand that. I give Ford more credit than it would appear. Surely they aren't going to make millions of vans that have the same key. I was just curious about where the differences are in the cuts or if the cuts are so precise (like down to the micrometermeter) is it just difficult to see the difference with the naked eye.


----------



## CompleteW&D

Easy Gibson said:


> You guys gotta get into craft beers. It's more socially acceptable, plus the ABV is generally 10%, which Ocono, as a man of efficiency, should love.
> *Instead of having to drink a 12 pack of High Life at 4% to catch a buzz you could be having 2 Dogfish World Wide Stout's at 18%.*
> *Less room taken up in the fridge means a more streamlined operation for maximum profitability! * :thumbsup:


:clap:

Now, THIS is something Mike understands....


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> Boy, that's somewhat of a complex question without getting in to a really long post.
> 
> Ok. The business I'm in, plumbing service, is a very difficult type of business to make money in. That's why we have no choice but to charge say $125 an hour.
> 
> Let's say I get a service call. A couple things about this dynamic needs to be said....
> 
> First off, it's unscheduled. That means I need to somehow find a way to think fast, be ready, act quick and be efficient. Because of this, many in this type of business fail. They go broke.
> 
> The money in this business is found in the efficiency of scheduling and the efficiency of inventory. Let's back up and use remodeling as an example first.
> 
> In my area a plumber doing remodeling charges in the neighborhood of about $70 an.hour. A plumber who charges $70 an hour on a remodel can easily make.more money than a service plumber who charges $125 an hour. Why is that?
> 
> Well, as most know, they spend all day at a project or say 8 hours. So this guy gets 8 hours @ $70 an hour on a job that was bid. Assuming he's fast and bid correctly his profit also lies in efficiency but it's a different type of efficiency and his hidden profit potential is found in bidding a 30 hour job and completing in say 24 hours. I'm sure you totally understand all that etc.
> 
> Now think about pure service with no remodeling in the mix. That is my business
> 
> It's currently 5:58 am. As of right now I have zero work, I don't know what I'll be doing today. I just know that I need to be ready for whatever call I get.
> 
> There's a high probability my first call will come in at about 7:00 maybe 7:30. It could be 8:00 or 9:00. By the time MY first call comes in the rest of the construction world is already working.
> 
> So I get this call at say 7:30. Every call takes a minimum of 10 minutes. Now it's 7:40. Then I drive to the place, let's say that's about 20 minutes. Now it's 8:00.....assuming I'm ready and fast as hell.
> 
> Ok. Now let's say the job takes me 30 minutes which is about average for me. 10 minutes of conversation on the job and 30 minutes of work is 40 minutes. It's now 8:40.
> 
> To keep things simple let's say it's 9:00 and I have an invoice for $200.
> 
> Now what? Where do I go from here? Another job? Can I time it that perfectly? You see scheduling is a MAJOR factor in profitability for me. Service plumbers who do well in this business are master schedulers and highly efficient. They back up jobs tightly with no error. Why do you think plumbers are always late?????
> 
> Anyhow, that explains why it's much much easier to make more money @ $70 remodeling than @ $125 doing service. Most service plumbers fail. They either take on remodeling or go broke.
> 
> So let's talk about that Ford Transit. It has changed everything about my business.
> 
> Let's first pick a goal. Let's say I want to increase my sales revenue by $50k a year. Well, one way to do that is to add 1 extra service job per day @ $200 dollars.
> 
> In order to do that what needs to happen? I need more time right?
> 
> The Transit gives me more time.
> 
> 1.) It's much faster to drive.
> 2.) Faster to park.
> 3.) Lower pipe rack means faster to remove what's on the rack.
> 4.) I no longer walk inside my cube van. Everything is within arms reach. That saves me at least 1 hour per day.
> 5.) Inventory is less. Better managed. This saved me at least 1 hour per day. By using small bins I can be more efficient etc.
> 
> So all these things just give me more time. It allows flexibility within my schedule......that is.where the profit is.
> 
> So let's use a typical plumber as an example. Say a guy with a cube van who is unorganized and throws everything in a pile. He has to dig for parts. He crawls in his van. He loses time. How can he schedule with any degree of efficiency?
> 
> I've had electricians, plumbers, builders, Roofers and pretty much every trade approach me and ask to see inside my van. Many look and walk away saying "not enough room". Why is that?
> 
> My good friend, childhood friend, owns an electrical shop. He has 7 employees. He has spent time with me and is now buying 3 Transits. He finally understands what I'm talking about.
> 
> This is why I no longer spend much time in the marketing section of this forum like I use to. There's serious money to he made here. And I've just begun.


This is the exact reason why the service side of my business is my least profitable part of my business.

I find in any given service day I'm billing out 4 hours. My hourly rate is $75, I charge $75 to show up and be there half an hour.

The thing I do like about service is it gives me the opportunity to shoot the breeze with clients, talk about future expansions and sell them more equipment...so although I'm not stuffing my pockets doing service calls they pay off later.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Inner 10

That's exactly right. I've had carpenters talk smack about how they can only charge say $50? An hour etc etc. But the simple truth is a highly efficient carpenter can easily make more profit than me......assuming they know how to play the game, are efficient, skilled and run a tight ship. They can make a ton!

What many don't grasp is how many gaps in our schedule we could have.

I always know if the day will be super profitable when people call me the day before and I can schedule it. Today will be less than desirable.....we'll see. Lol


----------



## JF1

Are you ever gonna finish this damn project? :laughing: I had to re-join just so I could keep an eye on it.


----------



## aptpupil

JF1 said:


> Are you ever gonna finish this damn project? :laughing: I had to re-join just so I could keep an eye on it.


Where you been JF?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Jay, give me a call this evening when you have a chance.


----------



## JF1

aptpupil said:


> Where you been JF?


I've been on a bit of a "forced vacation" for getting a bit mouthy 10-12 months back. :whistling We'll see how long I last. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

JF1 said:


> I've been on a bit of a "forced vacation" for getting a bit mouthy 10-12 months back. :whistling We'll see how long I last. :laughing:


LoL yeah I can relate...some people don't share our dark sense of humor.


----------



## aptpupil

JF1 said:


> I've been on a bit of a "forced vacation" for getting a bit mouthy 10-12 months back. :whistling We'll see how long I last. :laughing:


Good to see you back. I had one of those for the last 3 months because I'm liberal or something; honestly don't know why - "bad Jay" never gave me a reason. :laughing: Anyway, see you around.


----------



## Inner10

aptpupil said:


> Good to see you back. I had one of those for the last 3 months because I'm liberal or something; honestly don't know why - "bad Jay" never gave me a reason. :laughing: Anyway, see you around.


There should be a reason after you get banned mine was "unable to exert self control" or something like that.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

That's funny. I thought I read about 90% of the threads here, and have yet to see much that should lead to a ban. Where am I for all the excitement? Welcome back all!


----------



## Oconomowoc

I thought you guys were talking about your wives. Lol


----------



## aptpupil

Inner10 said:


> There should be a reason after you get banned mine was "unable to exert self control" or something like that.


:laughing: mine was "warned, and warned again." Untrue, but that was the "reason."


----------



## Inner10

aptpupil said:


> :laughing: mine was "warned, and warned again." Untrue, but that was the "reason."


Serves ya right ya commie. :laughing:


----------



## RAbraker

Oconomowoc said:


> Inner 10
> 
> 
> What many don't grasp is how many gaps in our schedule we could have.
> 
> I always know if the day will be super profitable when people call me the day before and I can schedule it. Today will be less than desirable.....we'll see. Lol


I wonder if you could increase profitability by offering a discount to those who pre-schedule their repairs.


----------



## skillman

Anymore progress pictures of your baby .


----------



## Oconomowoc

skillman said:


> Anymore progress pictures of your baby .


I screwed up my second rack, a really stupid and foolish measurement mistake. I had to cut it all up and start over. I'm maybe 70% done. Working on a marketing theory I have right now, I wish I could clone myself. There's only so many hours in a day. 

Anyhow, I should have some photos next week I suspect.


----------



## Northwood

Spending all the time to design, create, and then build something only to realize you screwed up a measurement is such a special sort of frustration isn't it?! 

Hope the rest goes smoothly.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Northwood said:


> Spending all the time to design, create, and then build something only to realize you screwed up a measurement is such a special sort of frustration isn't it?!
> 
> Hope the rest goes smoothly.


Ha! Yeah you got that right! It was really depressing because it was such a simple and stupid mistake. I had to walk away and take a break. I'm working on a series of marketing videos for (CT) based on a presentation I did last year. It's nice to just do something different and go back with a fresh perspective.


----------



## Northwood

Nice. Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## ArtisanRemod

update on how the van is working? Any shortcomings?


----------



## Oconomowoc

ArtisanRemod said:


> update on how the van is working? Any shortcomings?


On vacation. I'll update next week.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Awesome ! Didn't know there were 9 seatbelts in those old willies!


----------



## Theloxmyth

Oconomowoc said:


> On vacation. I'll update next week.


Sweet!

Having a blast, I see!


----------



## Oconomowoc

Yeah. That's a fair assumption.


----------



## Theloxmyth

Oconomowoc said:


> Yeah. That's a fair assumption.


LOL!

I love seeing that.

There is yet hope for the world! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oconomowoc

That's a great shot of your kid! Bowhunting just started here yesterday. 

After many years I finally taught my Mom to drive a tractor. Had to start her out on he smallest one. Later that day she was driving the big D-21. She liked it so much I had to literally peel her off it.


----------



## joeslob

There's a lot of Wisconsin on this page!


----------



## TxElectrician

Oconomowoc said:


> On vacation. I'll update next week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 99556


Vacation's over. Let's see some progress pics.


----------



## Oconomowoc

TxElectrician said:


> Vacation's over. Let's see some progress pics.


Alright


----------



## Texas Wax

joeslob said:


> There's a lot of Wisconsin on this page!


Is the the beer is implied? LOL


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC

I was looking at fords website and the 2014 model looks longer
But the roof looks lower.


----------



## Northwood

Someone said that the 2014s are actually not as good for some reason. Think they said it was less of a work vehicle and more of a minivan but I can't remember the details. Anyone?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Northwood said:


> Someone said that the 2014s are actually not as good for some reason. Think they said it was less of a work vehicle and more of a minivan but I can't remember the details. Anyone?


I sat in it and looked it over. They mini-vaned it


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC

Any updates?


----------



## SDel Prete

N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC said:


> Any updates?


He sold it and got another cube van lol


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC

No way, reading this thread has convinced me that I can make this work for me too. I already have the layout of tools and supplies in my head, I just want to compare the 2013 to the 2014 model before I buy. 

I got some Bosch L-boxx's and I condensed 8 feet of used shelf space into 3 feet. And the mileage you can get with these is exciting.


----------



## Oconomowoc

I'm loving it. It was a great decision.

Since I bought it my mileage has averaged 27.2 and I'm over 10,000 miles now.

I'll post an update of my aluminum drawers here soon, it's a thing of beauty. I'll post photos of how I made them also.

I've just been really busy. Swamped is a better word.


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> I'm loving it. It was a great decision.
> 
> Since I bought it my mileage has averaged 27.2 and I'm over 10,000 miles now.
> 
> I'll post an update of my aluminum drawers here soon, it's a thing of beauty. I'll post photos of how I made them also.
> 
> I've just been really busy. Swamped is a better word.


That's insane, I'm at 11.2MPG on my truck right now.


----------



## tedanderson

I've been logging my mileage but I haven't calculated it lately. One thing that I notice though.. My DTE keeps going up. When I was under 3000K the DTE was around 325-330. But now It's at 386-390 every time I fill up. I am about 400 miles shy of the 7000K mark and so far I've been very pleased.

I took the goal post ladder rack assembly off so that might have contributed to the increase in mileage along with the adaptive transmission. I've gotten used to this style and I'd hate to see them change it again. 

Maybe perhaps they can offer both models. Make the newer style for families and the older style as a commercial vehicle.


----------



## Theloxmyth

Oconomowoc said:


> I'm loving it. It was a great decision.
> 
> Since I bought it my mileage has averaged 27.2 and I'm over 10,000 miles now.
> 
> I'll post an update of my aluminum drawers here soon, it's a thing of beauty. I'll post photos of how I made them also.
> 
> I've just been really busy. Swamped is a better word.


I put in 40 hours in three days, my friend, working on a "code-update" after an apartment fire in a 60 unit building for my local Disaster Restoration Service.

My elbow is KILLING me because I turned ever screw by hand. 

Had to drill the blank doors for the levers and deadbolts, after keying all locks to a master key, too.












Inner10 said:


> That's insane, I'm at 11.2MPG on my truck right now.


I'm happy to get 9mpg! :whistling









(An EXTRA couple of hundred pounds of locksets!)


----------



## Oconomowoc

Theloxmyth said:


> I put in 40 hours in three days, my friend, working on a "code-update" after an apartment fire in a 60 unit building for my local Disaster Restoration Service.
> 
> My elbow is KILLING me because I turned ever screw by hand.
> 
> Had to drill the blank doors for the levers and deadbolts, after keying all locks to a master key, too.
> 
> I'm happy to get 9mpg! :whistling
> 
> (An EXTRA couple of hundred pounds of locksets!)


What's your point?


----------



## Theloxmyth

Oconomowoc said:


> What's your point?


Swamped, too : )


----------



## Oconomowoc

Theloxmyth said:


> Swamped, too : )


Lol. That's a good thing. I'm working Saturday and Sunday all day. Wearing myself out I think.


----------



## Theloxmyth

Oconomowoc said:


> Lol. That's a good thing. I'm working Saturday and Sunday all day. Wearing myself out I think.


Yep.

BTW, I look forward to seeing your finished rack system and I like the way you are compacting everything to fit.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Theloxmyth said:


> Yep.
> 
> BTW, I look forward to seeing your finished rack system and I like the way you are compacting everything to fit.


It has it's problems of course but it's working pretty well overall. The best option for somebody who wants a new truck that's smaller would be the full size transit in the short version with the short roof. It's gonna get great gas mileage.


----------



## Northwood

Anyone here planning on buying the new transit or promaster?


----------



## Santi78342

Hello from Madison! I just joined this forum and somehow stumbled upon this thread and have been reading all 48 pages (at least on my phone) of it within the last couple of hours. I'm a flooring installer and have no need for a vehicle like this but I cannot wait to see how this thing turns out! Hurry up and finish this thing already!!


----------



## Oconomowoc

Santi78342 said:


> Hello from Madison! I just joined this forum and somehow stumbled upon this thread and have been reading all 48 pages (at least on my phone) of it within the last couple of hours. I'm a flooring installer and have no need for a vehicle like this but I cannot wait to see how this thing turns out! Hurry up and finish this thing already!!


Been busy. I'll get some photos up.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Building custom drawers.

The drawers are built using 6061 T6 structural aircraft aluminum. I have the benefit of many many hours in building aircraft so that makes construction easier but it's not real difficult. Like most things in life, the tools are what makes it easy.

The drawers will be constructed using solid aircraft rivets called "AD" rivets. This requires a special aircraft rivet gun but a pop rivet, which is called out as a pulled rivet, can easily be substituted. I happen to have the tools and a few thousand solid rivets so that's what I'm using. 

You can buy aluminum sheet in 4' x 12' sheets that come shipped rolled or just buy them cut in different sizes. I ordered 2' x 4' sheets pre-cut and thy were $19 each. 

There's many ways to cut aluminum but for sheet stock nothing is faster or easier than using an Olfa PC-L scoring knife used to score cut laminate. It costs $9 and blades are replaceable.

The aluminum is .040" thick and comes coated in protective plastic.


----------



## Texas Wax

A table saw is "easier" to cut laminate :laughing:

That's fairly thin stock. Using dividers in the drawers for added strength or will there be other structural elements? Have a brake to bend it?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Texas Wax said:


> A table saw is "easier" to cut laminate :laughing:
> 
> That's fairly thin stock. Using dividers in the drawers for added strength or will there be other structural elements? Have a brake to bend it?


Cuts like butter with the scoring tool and no aluminum dust which I hate.

No bending. I'll be using aluminum angle extrusions.

To safely band 6061 T6 without cracking I need a minimum 1/8 bend radius. Riveting pieces is just easier and much stronger.


----------



## skillman

Your makein a master work of art in that transit .


----------



## Oconomowoc

Here is a rivet gun, rivets, and 1/8" x 1" 6061 T6 extruded aluminum angle. 

That is all I'm using to build these, nothing fancy.

If you want to use a pulled rivet "pop rivet" you can buy a pneumatic rivet gun at Harbor Freight for less than $20 or if you are feeling tough you can also use a hand squeezer..... but they cost almost the same.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Just as a reminder, here is the prototype. I could have used flushed rivets but I didn't feel like going through the work of countersinking etc. Also, I'd rather have the rivet heads slide on the runners than the flat aluminum sheet.


----------



## Oconomowoc

As a side note, most aircraft skins are .020" or .025" thick, I'm using .040". It was cheap.


----------



## Northwood

I realized I've never riveted, or know how to rivet, anything. And never cared to, but since it's about tool storage, shelving, and tricking out a vehicle for work I am glued to this thread. Especially since the aluminum is light and sounds affordable. 

Please keep the step by step picture posts coming!


----------



## Oconomowoc

Northwood said:


> I realized I've never riveted, or know how to rivet, anything. And never cared to, but since it's about tool storage, shelving, and tricking out a vehicle for work I am glued to this thread. Especially since the aluminum is light and sounds affordable.
> 
> Please keep the step by step picture posts coming!


Sure, I'll shoot a video for you. You can build all sorts of things with aluminum.


----------



## Northwood

I agree about aluminum being great, but not being able to weld it myself I haven't had any good techniques for using it. That's why I'm so interested!


----------



## Texas Wax

Northwood said:


> I agree about aluminum being great, but not being able to weld it myself I haven't had any good techniques for using it. That's why I'm so interested!


Even if you could weld it, this is way easier and cleaner looking.

The aircraft 6061 T6 is tricky to weld at best. Played with it a little :blink: 6068 aluminum is much easier to weld, but not as strong as 6061..


----------



## Oconomowoc

Score it with the Olfa knife 5-7 times and it actually digs a trench. Very easy. 

Then snap the part off on the edge of a bench.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Think pop rivets are weak? This is a kick azz airplane used for short take off and landings in fields etc. Very popular home built airplane with the best safety record in the air....built in a garage using the same methods as our drawers but with pop rivets (aircraft grade).


----------



## Oconomowoc

Have a nice day guys.


----------



## Oconomowoc

rivet construction in a garage


----------



## Oconomowoc

I have a few minutes to kill before the next job.

At this point the one side is drilled and CLECO'd.


----------



## TimelessQuality

I would have guessed you would put the extrusion on the outside..? So the slide/wear would be on a thicker part. 

I know you have a reason though...


----------



## Oconomowoc

TimelessQuality said:


> I would have guessed you would put the extrusion on the outside..? So the slide/wear would be on a thicker part.
> 
> I know you have a reason though...


You certainly can and that was an option.

We have a choice of two types of extrusions; square edged and round edged. The round edged extrusions are much cheaper and readily available.

Because the outside edge of a rounded extrusion is square it's better to have it on the inside. Also, it maximizes space......although very little.

Lastly, assembly is easier.


----------



## Oconomowoc

See what I mean by rounded edges?


----------



## Oconomowoc

After drilling take assembly apart, deburr again, clean with solvent, check for and obstructions, and reassemble.

It's easy to build twist in to the part so be sure and reassemble on a flat surface.


----------



## Oconomowoc

We are now ready for riveting.


----------



## Oconomowoc

All riveted. I'll do a step by step on how that happened. This took me 10 minutes.


----------



## Oconomowoc




----------



## Oconomowoc

Start in the middle to avoid buckling the skin.

Remove one CLECO and insert one rivet.


----------



## Oconomowoc




----------



## Oconomowoc

Buck the rivet.....I'll shoot a quick video.

Below is a rivet gun and a bucking bar. When the rivet gun pulsates the bucking bar transfers the energy in to the other end of the rivet thus mushrooming it in to the part squeezing it together.

Work hardening. Although aluminum "AD" rivets are hard the bucking process "riveting" hardens the rivet by changing the grain structure of the material. In short, it's one hell of a tough fastener.


----------



## Oconomowoc




----------



## Oconomowoc

Start in the middle and rivet like a mo fo!


----------



## Oconomowoc

I'll up load a quick video


----------



## Oconomowoc

Quick video showing the process, this is for a solid rivet only. A pop rivet is even easier.


----------



## Texas Wax

If I bring the beer you giving classes this weekend?... Don't really need classes, but an excuse to drink beer up nort hey - ana?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Texas Wax said:


> If I bring the beer you giving classes this weekend?... Don't really need classes, but an excuse to drink beer up nort hey - ana?


Are you back in WI???? I'm thinking of heading up North bow hunting, although I swear there's no deer.:laughing:


----------



## Texas Wax

Looking at heading up Thursday for a week.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Hey, if a 9 year old can do it so can you.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Doing the other side.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Reassemble and rivet, same thing as before.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Cut the ends and cut the upper side stringers.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Bottom done. Working on sides now.


----------



## Inner10

This is neat and all...but looks seriously time consuming.


----------



## Oconomowoc

What would you suggest I do? Watch TV?

My kids are having a blast doing this. If I was just left alone to work straight through uninterrupted it would take 3 hours per drawer.


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> What would you suggest I do? Watch TV?
> 
> My kids are having a blast doing this. If I was just left alone to work straight through uninterrupted it would take 3 hours per drawer.


Go to work then buy some drawers?:whistling


----------



## Oconomowoc

You can't buy what I'm doing. This is all about competitive advantage. It's about profit. I make plenty, I'm planning on working less not more. 

My competition would never consider doing what I'm doing which is what makes this awesome! That, in itself is competitive advantage. 

Anyhow, the time spent with the kids is worth the price of admission.


----------



## skillman

Keep up the great work . Love that you teaching your kids to .


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> You can't buy what I'm doing. This is all about competitive advantage. It's about profit. I make plenty, I'm planning on working less not more.
> 
> My competition would never consider doing what I'm doing which is what makes this awesome! That, in itself is competitive advantage.
> 
> Anyhow, the time spent with the kids is worth the price of admission.


Mike you can buy anything, but hey good on ya, I'm sure the drawers will be really slick.

Also your competition may copy your idea when they read this thread on a public forum. :laughing:

Do you ever take your kids on service calls?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Inner10 said:


> Mike you can buy anything, but hey good on ya, I'm sure the drawers will be really slick.
> 
> Also your competition may copy your idea when they read this thread on a public forum. :laughing:
> 
> Do you ever take your kids on service calls?


Well, I received a phone call from a competitor screaming his head off at me because I dropped my rates. He's slow, out of work. Whatever. My business is more profitable than it's ever been. 
He can read this all he wants in fact I hope he does and I hope he copies me cause I'll come back stronger and better but he won't, never in a million years will he put the time and effort I did to make 129 cubic feet work. Never.

And yes, Henry goes with me periodically during the summer if I know the customer well.

I'm not sure I could have this made for me. The person would have to fully understand my vision and spend the time measuring everything and fitting it all in.


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> Well, I received a phone call from a competitor screaming his head off at me because I dropped my rates. He's slow, out of work. Whatever. My business is more profitable than it's ever been.
> He can read this all he wants in fact I hope he does and I hope he copies me cause I'll come back stronger and better but he won't, never in a million years will he put the time and effort I did to make 129 cubic feet work. Never.
> 
> And yes, Henry goes with me periodically during the summer if I know the customer well.
> 
> I'm not sure I could have this made for me. The person would have to fully understand my vision and spend the time measuring everything and fitting it all in.


That's crazy, how did this guy find out? Do you advertise your prices?

I've never had a competitor call me to give me sh!t.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Inner10 said:


> That's crazy, how did this guy find out? Do you advertise your prices?
> 
> I've never had a competitor call me to give me sh!t.


I take away a ton of work from him. It's so bad he had to take on new construction. Lol

You have to understand, I'm very efficient. Rarely will a service guy do 9 service calls in a day. My model is very efficient and most just throw some plywood shelves in and heap plumbing in a massive pile and dig through it. The industry itself is a mess.


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> I take away a ton of work from him. It's so bad he had to take on new construction. Lol
> 
> You have to understand, I'm very efficient. Rarely will a service guy do 9 service calls in a day. My model is very efficient and most just throw some plywood shelves in and heap plumbing in a massive pile and dig through it. The industry itself is a mess.


I wouldn't say you have to be desperate to do new construction, it's just a different type of business than a service business. If I booked 9 calls in a day I would get stuck on the first one for 6 hours and the rest would go to hell. Service isn't my mainstay but I couldn't imagine booking more than 4 in a day.


----------



## Oconomowoc

It's worth noting.....

I went step by step to show you guys how it was done if you wanted to make it yourself. Here's how I'm doing the rest.....

Stack four bottoms and drill them all at once. Stack the ends and drill them all at once.

Pound it out in record time.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Inner 10

I don't do 9 every day though, it all depends.


----------



## Texas Wax

Oconomowoc said:


> Are you back in WI???? I swear there's no deer.:laughing:


Ya it's hunting season and they're starting to figure it out LOL

I'll give you a shout... Really like to see this up close.


----------



## Oconomowoc

All the parts for all the drawers are cut and ready to assemble. Now comes the dividers, a very critical step.

I've calculated minimum quantities and an inventory between my truck and garage. As I said in an earlier post I went through 1,000's of past invoices and came up with commonalities.

In order to increase profitability while also dropping my prices it's details like this that matter. 

Gonna think this through pretty well. Box number 1 represents "sink assembly" with no repair parts involved.


----------



## Oconomowoc

The next subject is how the decision to buy this truck impacts the business. As I said a few dozen pages back this decision was MUCH bigger than gas mileage, it was about reinventing the plumbing process, maximizing value, increasing competitive advantage, marketing, and profitability.

So here's what I've been working on over the last couple months. This is 100% about the "system" I'm putting in to place that involves the truck, racks, bins and drawers.

I'll explain all of this.


----------



## svronthmve

Mike,

Just something you may want to consider after looking at your last photo of the supplies in the drawer....

I have some aluminum drawers in my trailer too. I found that any unpackaged or unwrapped items blackened from riding around on the aluminum. A magic eraser only took some of the marks off 

I have ended up keeping parts in plastic bags to alleviate the issue.


----------



## Oconomowoc

svronthmve said:


> Mike,
> 
> Just something you may want to consider after looking at your last photo of the supplies in the drawer....
> 
> I have some aluminum drawers in my trailer too. I found that any unpackaged or unwrapped items blackened from riding around on the aluminum. A magic eraser only took some of the marks off
> 
> I have ended up keeping parts in plastic bags to alleviate the issue.


Yes! I had that problem with my old van and it sucks. I'll probably coat it in zinc cromate.


----------



## Oconomowoc

The above photo will be addressed in 3 parts and it will be looong! I know most of you probably hate that so most won't read it but it will give you a glimpse in to the lens in which I view business. Do with it as you will.

I write everything from my phone so it takes time........


----------



## Oconomowoc

PART 1

The Service Business

A couple of years ago I wrote a long post about the importance of specialization within a business. I won't repeat all of that here but it's Important to understand my position on this in order to understand the direction I'm going with this. 

NICHE, do not confuse this with a product or market niche, I don't believe in that in the construction business. We have so incredibly much failure in the business of contracting I personally see no need. I like to serve the mass and hit home runs. That's how I play the game. Most niche type businesses are an experiment and most end up failing simple due to the fact of a smaller customer base. The risk/reward just doesn't appeal to me. Some people like it, I don't.

I specialize. Most companies don't specialize, they will do service & repair, remodeling and new construction and they advertise both commercial and residential. This is, for the most part, a very serious mistake. When this happens they can't really develop an adequate system for efficiency and often times can't focus on profitability because it's too darn chaotic. 

I like simple. I do residential service & repair. It's easier to market and it's easier to track. It's easier to inventory and easier to brand. It also allows me to focus on one thing instead of 7.

I was fortunate to have a Dad who was a brilliant business man who understood manufacturing in a commodity type business that specialized. When I look at the construction business I'm always comparing it to the manufacturing standards that I grew up with, not the productivity side of the coin but more on the "systems" side of the equation. I love developing systems.

With my Transit I'm simply developing one massive repeatable and consistent system with various subsystems. And this system ties in seamlessly with my marketing philosophy.


Continued............


----------



## Oconomowoc

I'm over the marketing hump. That's not to say I'm walking away from it but what I designed worked and so does the system. It makes my phone ring and no it's time to focus on making money. It's one thing to be busy but it's an entirely different thing to make money. 

Ford Transit

In order to understand the truck and what I'm doing here in this thread the above photo needs to be understood. The "system" I'm building has everything to do with that photo. It's that simple. In order to understand the photo we need to understand how the service business works. Obviously the reader probably isn't in the plumbing service business but as you read they and find commonalities within your own business and see if you can find hidden opportunities.

The photo.......and how I'm building a system.

BLUE SQUARES

The above photo is a time line of a typical day for me. The blue squares represent a job and the green rectangles represent the wasted time between the jobs. Let's first talk about the blue, as you read this explanation see if you can find hidden opportunities.

People call and I have to fit them in to a schedule of some sort. I can look at the job first or just schedule it and show up and do it. Some are emergencies and some are not. Some I can push to the next day or week and some need to be dealt with today. Regardless of any of this I need to estimate time. Why? Because calls keep coming and I need to develop a schedule. Currently I have a system in place of estimating time but I'm not happy with it. 

Sometimes I'll estimate an hour and it takes two. Sometimes I'll estimate an hour and it takes 20 minutes. 

GREEN SQUARES

The green squares are the gaps in between jobs. The gaps represent a period in time where I don't make money. Sometimes the are long and sometimes the are short. 

This is the game of service. Estimating time and trying hard to follow the estimate. Then pushing jobs as close to one another as possible while not screwing up and pissing off customers by being late.

When it comes to the time line profit will be found in both shortening up the blue squares as well as the green squares. How does that happen? And what does the truck have to do with it?

The hidden profit => PREDICTABILITY & EFFICIENCY

When I look at the two types of squares that make up my day I can sum up missed opportunity in 2 words - predictability & efficiency. Breaks down like this.

If I can predict a job with higher accuracy I can close the green gaps between jobs and this reduces opportunity costs, I can squeeze more jobs in per day. I'll give you am example: will a water heater take 3 hours or 1 hour?

Secondly, if I can be more efficient I can shrink the blue squares. In short, I can reduce time on each job and once again reduce my opportunity costs.......I can fit more jobs in.

So, by reducing the green gaps I can do more jobs and be more productive with my time between jobs. The ratio of paid vs unpaid time changes. 

(This is why service people charge such high rates, we don't work straight 8 for 5 days a week.)

And by reducing the blue squares I can out compete the competition.

Continued...............


----------



## Oconomowoc

It's 12:00, gonna hit the hay. We'll pick this up tomorrow.


----------



## Gary H

Oconomowoc said:


> It's 12:00, gonna hit the hay. We'll pick this up tomorrow.


This is a great thread. I don't do service work like you do but most of my jobs are short. Rarely are they more then two days long. Lots of repair on old buildings and other small jobs. I changed how I did my work load by one of your old threads. And I got to say that I'm making more money with less stress. Jobs are getting completed and getting paid without the money chasing I used to do.

This is my first year with the new system. After Christmas it will be interesting to compare to the other years .still got some treaking to do but so far its going great.

I see service vans that are trashed inside and wonder how they make any money. Tools and supplies are heaped in a pile and the company seems to be ok with this. It funny watching them spend time sorting though the heap only to not find what they are looking for then waste time and gas going to the supply house for the item they can't find or forgot. Items a service van should have already on the shelf.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Gary H said:


> This is a great thread. I don't do service work like you do but most of my jobs are short. Rarely are they more then two days long. Lots of repair on old buildings and other small jobs. I changed how I did my work load by one of your old threads. And I got to say that I'm making more money with less stress. Jobs are getting completed and getting paid without the money chasing I used to do.
> 
> This is my first year with the new system. After Christmas it will be interesting to compare to the other years .still got some treaking to do but so far its going great.
> 
> I see service vans that are trashed inside and wonder how they make any money. Tools and supplies are heaped in a pile and the company seems to be ok with this. It funny watching them spend time sorting though the heap only to not find what they are looking for then waste time and gas going to the supply house for the item.


Thanks Gary. I'm really happy that one of our discussions sparked a thought process that helped your business, that's just awesome! 

It's amazing how a little change can have big results and just sitting back and looking at business through a different lens can really start a person down a path to a better outcome. 

Feel free to add any content on your experiences here. This thread is about a business reboot.


----------



## Roofcheck

Informative. Mechanical. The only thing I can't wrap my head around is your Blue Square being money making opposed to Green Squares (color of money).


----------



## Oconomowoc

By the way....


----------



## Oconomowoc




----------



## Inner10

Really slick


----------



## Morning Wood

I think you missed a rivet.


----------



## SDel Prete

Looks like the drawers could have been an inch longer. Gotta max that room!


Really though great job


----------



## flashheatingand

Are you going to put dividers in those drawers?


----------



## Golden view

I'm really waiting to see pics showing the overall setup. Can't wait to see how the space is all used.


----------



## Oconomowoc

flashheatingand said:


> Are you going to put dividers in those drawers?


Yes


----------



## dkillianjr

That looks awesome Mike! Like golden view said, I can't wait to see the whole set up!


Dave


----------



## Oconomowoc

Once the proto types are made it's go time baby!!!

Cut all of them. Line them up. Stack them. Drill them all at once. Should be able to drill about 6 drawers at once.

The beauty of a cleco is you can drill in to the table and pin it right down tight just like the photo.


----------



## Pearce Services

Mike,

I have followed many of your threads and was surprised when you said you are a 1 man show. I figured you were a bigger company.

So did you really do all this for a prototype, is there a bigger plan? or was this just for your own consumption?

It seems that you could franchise your system.

BTW thanks for sharing


----------



## Oconomowoc

Pearce Services said:


> Mike,
> 
> I have followed many of your threads and was surprised when you said you are a 1 man show. I figured you were a bigger company.
> 
> So did you really do all this for a prototype, is there a bigger plan? or was this just for your own consumption?
> 
> It seems that you could franchise your system.
> 
> BTW thanks for sharing


First off, I'm a strange and rather nontypical contractor. I really enjoy what I do but more importantly for me is the fact that I love problem solving. That in itself is the "fun" for me.

I was told the Transit would not work from many of my plumbing buddies. That didn't settle well with me. I like being "that guy" that figures it out and I'm not afraid of failure no matter the price. So I went on a mission to solve that problem.

Besides that, I was brought up by a father who owned multiple manufacturing companies and "systems" were everything to him. Its bread in me. So I'm always searching for ways of systemizing everything in my business.....another extremely fun challenge. There's a lot I could share on here but don't, like my books and manuals that systemize my business. You wouldn't believe that monster. 

Regardless, I've always been interested in finding out what the maximum a man shop could make or produce. I find that exciting. It keeps me up at night and creates a fire under me to wake up early. 

What can one man do? What could one man produce? How efficient could one man be? What's possible?

Marketing has always been easy for me but extreme efficiency is a challenge.... I love that! It makes me think! It makes me experiment and fail. I love the "fail" part. 

I know what others produce and I'm convinced I can triple it, I know for a fact I double the production of many others. That's the power of pushing the boundaries and then systemizing the hell out of it. I mean, I have a system down where I'm doing water heaters in 30 minutes, nobody in my geographic area could possibly do this on a continual basis. Creating and fine tuning my system made this possible........ my competition isn't spending any time doing what I'm doing and I got a say, that excites the hell out of me!


Could I franchise this? Probably, but that's a ton of work and I'm not sure the payoff is worth it. I'm not willing to share my income on here but I'm very happy with it and not many things in life can pay off and supply what I'm receiving including the massive task of trying to franchise this. Employees? Probably. I've talked to a couple guys about an apprenticeship but haven't found somebody who really "wants" this for a career. When I find the right guy he'll get a new van and a very simple and highly effective system on how to use it as a tool.

But in the mean time I'm having a blast and still finding all sorts of areas in my business where I could make improvements before I even think of handling employees.

I guess that's all I have to say about that. I'm always amazed when I take a break and visit some buddy contractors of mine on these new houses. The amount of money people leave on the table because of inefficiencies is clear insanity. And I'm not talking about working harder here, on the contrary, I'm talking about working less and having an enjoyable experience while maximizing profit.......just like manufacturing. Lol

Like I said, it was bread in to me as a kid.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Pearce, you should see the book collection I ended up with when my Dad died. Hundreds of hard core, industry only, books on productivity and efficiency. I've barely started with what I'm doing.


----------



## Texas Wax

Oconomowoc said:


> Could I franchise this? Employees?


That's where "resistance" to 'systems' always seems to become a critical obstacle. 

Resistance:
-To fully buy into, really accept rather than just going through motions.
-Maintain over time

It's one thing to become efficient as a one man show. Another animal to get others to behave in a like manner. This is the discussion that is most interesting.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Texas Wax said:


> That's where "resistance" to 'systems' always seems to become a critical obstacle.
> 
> Resistance:
> -To fully buy into, really accept rather than just going through motions.
> -Maintain over time
> 
> It's one thing to become efficient as a one man show. Another animal to get others to behave in a like manner. This is the discussion that is most interesting.


Although I have never had employees I've ran massive crews on massive projects. I'm not real worried about that. What makes most hesitant is that I don't see the payoff. What's the real benefit? Money? Money isn't a motivator for me, I love the "working" part. I have zero problems with the physical part, I'd go nuts if I couldn't be in the field.

Pretty sweet setup I have going; just me and my little truck cranking out about 100 service calls a month.


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> Although I have never had employees I've ran massive crews on massive projects. I'm not real worried about that. What makes most hesitant is that I don't see the payoff. What's the real benefit? Money? Money isn't a motivator for me, I love the "working" part. I have zero problems with the physical part, I'd go nuts if I couldn't be in the field.
> 
> Pretty sweet setup I have going; just me and my little truck cranking out about 100 service calls a month.


The thing is you like plumbing and are happy with the money you make. As you always say you make great money...personally I have a different definition of great money. Great money to me can't be achieved by a one man show, there is only so many pipes you can connect in a day.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Inner10 said:


> The thing is you like plumbing and are happy with the money you make. As you always say you make great money...personally I have a different definition of great money. Great money to me can't be achieved by a one man show, there is only so many pipes you can connect in a day.


Well, let's just pretend I made $7k last week. I'm not saying I did, let's just pretend.

Why would I want more and why would I want to experiment with employees to try and increase it?

Every plumbing owner I know who has employees regrets it. EVERY one. They do not make what I make with the same low stress level I achieve. They live in a nightmare world, I hear about it all the time. 1/2 the projects they take end up breaking even or losing money. 

What's my odds of losing money? Pretty much zero.....all things considered. What are the odds I'll make $1,500 tomorrow? Or $1,000? And what about my buddy with 3 employees? It's a crap shoot.

No thanks. I'm very happy with my situation. Besides, I still see areas in my business where I can improve.

The downside? If I get hurt my income stops immediately. But that's why I invest in dividend paying stocks because that could very easily happen. I fell off a ladder about a month ago and I thought I was done. I got lucky.


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> Well, let's just pretend I made $7k last week. I'm not saying I did, let's just pretend.
> 
> Why would I want more and why would I want to experiment with employees to try and increase it?
> 
> Every plumbing owner I know who has employees regrets it. EVERY one. They do not make what I make with the same low stress level I achieve. They live in a nightmare world, I hear about it all the time. 1/2 the projects they take end up breaking even or losing money.
> 
> What's my odds of losing money? Pretty much zero.....all things considered. What are the odds I'll make $1,500 tomorrow? Or $1,000? And what about my buddy with 3 employees? It's a crap shoot.
> 
> No thanks. I'm very happy with my situation. Besides, I still see areas in my business where I can improve.
> 
> The downside? If I get hurt my income stops immediately. But that's why I invest in dividend paying stocks because that could very easily happen. I fell off a ladder about a month ago and I thought I was done. I got lucky.


All depends what you want. If you have no interest in making more than 7k in one week that's great, but there are lots of people out there that want to make more.

I applaud your quest to perfect the one man plumbing business, but you think small and are obviously very risk adverse.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Inner10 said:


> All depends what you want. If you have no interest in making more than 7k in one week that's great, but there are lots of people out there that want to make more.
> 
> I applaud your quest to perfect the one man plumbing business, but you think small and are obviously very risk adverse.


I think small? Lol. On the contrary my friend.


----------



## MarkJames

...this should be getting interesting...:blink:


----------



## Oconomowoc

MarkJames said:


> ...this should be getting interesting...:blink:


Lol. No, I won't let it get to that. Inner 10 & I have always been civil to one another.


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> I think small? Lol. On the contrary my friend.


You absolutely do, now I'm not saying I run a better business than you by any stretch of the imagination but I know for a fact a one man show hasn't anywhere near the money making potential of either having employees or subs.

The guys in the trades that make the most money don't get up in the morning and put on a tool belt.


----------



## Inner10

MarkJames said:


> ...this should be getting interesting...:blink:


I'm not looking for a TNT style argument, I'm looking for a business discussion.


----------



## Oconomowoc

I can see why people want growth. I completely understand that. It's just not for me personally. 

When does that actually work out in the construction business? For whom?

When I look across the past years I've seen most of them end up broke. And in the process of trying all they did was waste years and ruin families in the wake of "more" "more" "more".

My Dad pulled it off quite well but he was in manufacturing. In construction? I just don't see it.

Income is more than just working, I put fourth a lot of effort in taking this money and investing it so it works for me. My business just supplies a monthly pay check to investments. Does that work? Not always, but it's pretty amazing overall. 10% of $5k is not impressive but at say $100k things start to add up quickly. It's all about time. But that is risky and I've had my share of not so great investments. 

At the end of the day I'm just happy doing what I'm doing and fortunately I have a great family on top of that.

What's not to like?


----------



## MarkJames

I would say this. That's great $$, but the music stops, so to speak, if you go down for any reason. That would be the reason to take on the headache (challenge) to build it up. Think of all the businesses we see that end up dead in the water from event risk. A business that can survive has marketable value. 

(It's easy for me to say from my ivory tower, of course.)


----------



## Oconomowoc

Inner10 said:


> You absolutely do, now I'm not saying I run a better business than you by any stretch of the imagination but I know for a fact a one man show hasn't anywhere near the money making potential of either having employees or subs.
> 
> The guys in the trades that make the most money don't get up in the morning and put on a tool belt.


How do you know that? You are right of course but remember, you used the word "potential". Sure, the potential is what drives us but how many actually hit that potential? 

My guess is very few. 

Could I double by income if I took what I'm doing and focused on it using my systems? Absolutely! But what are the real odds? 

You see, I believe, and I know you respect that, that I only have about 15 really good years left. I don't want to work after that, I want to enjoy my remaining time doing other things. Do I want to risk those 15 years only to look back and say "holy crap, all that work and effort for the same income!"

No me. 

But, I do have a real problem that does exist. It's getting harder and harder to pull out big water heaters from basements. My time is limited .......and it scares me. That is a very real threat to me. 

But like I said earlier, I'm still looking for that one apprentice so maybe I'll end ip with one employee.


----------



## Oconomowoc

MarkJames said:


> I would say this. That's great $$, but the music stops, so to speak, if you go down for any reason. That would be the reason to take on the headache (challenge) to build it up. Think of all the businesses we see that end up dead in the water from event risk. A business that can survive has marketable value.
> 
> (It's easy for me to say from my ivory tower, of course.)


Absolutely, you are right Mark! I might be the biggest risk taker of all.


----------



## Inner10

Oconomowoc said:


> I can see why people want growth. I completely understand that. It's just not for me personally.
> 
> When does that actually work out in the construction business? For whom?
> 
> When I look across the past years I've seen most of them end up broke. And in the process of trying all they did was waste years and ruin families in the wake of "more" "more" "more".
> 
> My Dad pulled it off quite well but he was in manufacturing. In construction? I just don't see it.
> 
> Income is more than just working, I put fourth a lot of effort in taking this money and investing it so it works for me. My business just supplies a monthly pay check to investments. Does that work? Not always, but it's pretty amazing overall. 10% of $5k is not impressive but at say $100k things start to add up quickly. It's all about time. But that is risky and I've had my share of not so great investments.
> 
> At the end of the day I'm just happy doing what I'm doing and fortunately I have a great family on top of that.
> 
> What's not to like?


Plenty not to like, your business isn't your business without you, it may as well be called Mike's Plumbing. Should you die your business dies with you, there is no entity without you at the helm...there is no selling it and retiring.

I remember my first employee, after he was trained enough to work on his own. I dropped him off at a jobsite in the morning, I did some running around, met a client for lunch etc. then picked him up at the end of the day and collected a cheque. Collecting a cheque feels good...collecting a cheque for work I didn't have to physically do on my own feels infinitely better. 

If I wanted to spend the rest of my life doing physical work I'd go work for someone else.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I can't imagine a more stressful situation than running 5+ service calls a day by myself. You must REALLY love the labor...


----------



## Oconomowoc

Inner10 said:


> Plenty not to like, your business isn't your business without you, it may as well be called Mike's Plumbing. Should you die your business dies with you, there is no entity without you at the helm...there is no selling it and retiring.
> 
> I remember my first employee, after he was trained enough to work on his own. I dropped him off at a jobsite in the morning, I did some running around, met a client for lunch etc. then picked him up at the end of the day and collected a cheque. Collecting a cheque feels good...collecting a cheque for work I didn't have to physically do on my own feels infinitely better.
> 
> If I wanted to spend the rest of my life doing physical work I'd go work for someone else.


Collecting a check and making money are very different things.


----------



## Oconomowoc

tyb525 said:


> I bet you could figure out a better system to lug those water heaters in/out, so you can continue to do that as you age.


Well, I just wish you dam builders wouldn't build stairs that make a 90° turn mid stream. Good lord does that suck!!!!!!!


----------



## Inner10

tyb525 said:


> I bet you could figure out a better system to lug those water heaters in/out, so you can continue to do that as you age.


Yeah you pay some other poor bastard to hump it up and down the stairs. :thumbup:


----------



## tyb525

Work smarter not harder  seriously though, I think both arguments are reasonable, it just depends on personal preference. Some guys just want to run a business, some just like doing the work.


----------



## Texas Wax

Oconomowoc said:


> Well, I just wish you dam builders wouldn't build stairs that make a 90° turn mid stream. Good lord does that suck!!!!!!!



Try that 15 20 times a day with tools and materials  

That sucked when I was in my 20's .... now some un mentioned number of years later :no:not as much fun

I still work Hard and smart :clap:


----------



## Oconomowoc

tyb525 said:


> Work smarter not harder  seriously though, I think both arguments are reasonable, it just depends on personal preference. Some guys just want to run a business, some just like doing the work.


I do both. Just to give you an idea of how efficient I am in my business.....

I served an apprenticeship with a guy and we remain good friends to this day. He works about the same amount as me and has a one man shop. We meet once a month because we live about 70 miles away from each other.

He makes less than half what I do. Love the guy, he's an awesome human being but couldn't believe it when I showed him my numbers. It floored him. 

I've spent a great deal of time perfecting my business.....still spending time actually.


----------



## Gary H

Oconomowoc said:


> Sure, all these things are fine of course, but it does come with a trade off or sacrifice of some sort. There's no way having employees is like some magic land of cotton candy and lollipops. In the plumbing industry, which I know well, it comes with a great sacrifice.
> 
> In your industry of being a GC on a remodeling project, which I have no authority or experience in, things might be different.
> 
> So what would I sacrifice? I guess that's the question. If I stuck with service only I'd be forced to market in about 8 other communities and go down the road of entering the Milwaukee market......which is flooded. I have no desire to do that.
> 
> Numbers always look good on paper but in reality it's always different. I'd love to say I bill $2,000 a day in labor every day......but I don't. Some days are good, some days are not so good. And on the not so good days I go flying or work on old cars. It's pretty awesome but I'm unique that way. Financially speaking I have a lot invested in dividend stocks and my retirement is pretty secure unless something catastrophic happens...... which it very well could.
> 
> I just don't want the sacrifice that come with it. Now, if my bad knees get much worse I might be forced to rethink this strategy but seems I have excellent documented systems in place the switch would be pretty painless compared to guys who just wing it.
> 
> I'll be 50 in 8 more years then I'm pulling the plug. If my knees make it 8 more I'm golden.
> 
> If the market collapses..... well, that would really suck to be me.
> 
> I should probably own real estate rentals.


Mike I had no idea we are the same age. Your wisdom made me think your way older. 

Back on topic. I did the employee thing for about 8 years and would never go back. I make way more working by myself and little stress compared to other builders. My family is big into construction . I got a dad, uncles, and cousins that are all builders. At family get togethers all I hear is how they can't make any money. They feel the need to have employees and that's thier problem I think whithout looking at thier books. These are smart people who could do very well on thier own if they dumped the excess people.

But it's this areas mentally that you are broke or not good enough to have employees if you work alone. When in reality it's the one man shops that are making the killing. They are making good money in a area that is very cheap to live. 

I get customers that ask where is your crew. Your looking at it sunshine . Sometimes I tell them my sons are on another job, and they are its called high school. 

Making yourself efficient is the key to making money or having fun doing the job. I grew up in a large construction company that had a full time driver assigned to the job to just bring tools or material that were forgotton. Every day was like that. It was nothing to make 8-12 trips to the hardware or lumber yard for material a DAY. Year around. Decades. Talk about throwing money away. And they see no problem with it.

I see construction as the place the owner is in complete control to how much he wants to make. Or not.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Gary H said:


> Mike I had no idea we are the same age. Your wisdom made me think your way older.
> 
> Back on topic. I did the employee thing for about 8 years and would never go back. I make way more working by myself and little stress compared to other builders. My family is big into construction . I got a dad, uncles, and cousins that are all builders. At family get togethers all I hear is how they can't make any money. They feel the need to have employees and that's thier problem I think whithout looking at thier books. These are smart people who could do very well on thier own if they dumped the excess people.
> 
> But it's this areas mentally that you are broke or not good enough to have employees if you work alone. When in reality it's the one man shops that are making the killing. They are making good money in a area that is very cheap to live.
> 
> I get customers that ask where is your crew. Your looking at it sunshine . Sometimes I tell them my sons are on another job, and they are its called high school.
> 
> Making yourself efficient is the key to making money or having fun doing the job. I grew up in a large construction company that had a full time driver assigned to the job to just bring tools or material that were forgotton. Every day was like that. It was nothing to make 8-12 trips to the hardware or lumber yard for material a DAY. Year around. Decades. Talk about throwing money away. And they see no problem with it.
> 
> I see construction as the place the owner is in complete control to how much he wants to make. Or not.


Yeah, 42.

Well said Gary. It's incredible how many people have told me the exact same thing. Always broke and when they finally woke up to the reality and went solo they made money again.

It's different if you had a pizza joint but in residential service/construction? Not for me either bud!


----------



## Gary H

Oconomowoc said:


> Yeah, 42.
> 
> Well said Gary. It's incredible how many people have told me the exact same thing. Always broke and when they finally woke up to the reality and went solo they made money again.
> 
> It's different if you had a pizza joint but in residential service/construction? Not for me either bud!


Mike,
You mentioned some books your dad had. What would be some good books to read on efficient work habits.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Gary, I'm currently reading a book called "The Goal". It's really a great book but I have to take what they are doing and apply press towards my business. Really interesting. 

Buy it used on Amazon for a couple of bucks.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Be sure to look at the right book and read the Amazon reviews to get the drift of this. I can borrow it to you when I'm done also.

The Goal: A process of ongoing improvement


----------



## Gary H

Oconomowoc said:


> Be sure to look at the right book and read the Amazon reviews to get the drift of this. I can borrow it to you when I'm done also.
> 
> The Goal: A process of ongoing improvement


Wow 364 reviews and 4 1/2 stars. That must be a good read.


----------



## Oconomowoc

3 water heater replacements today. It's days like this I wish I had an employee.

This is gonna hurt a little


----------



## Texas Wax

Suck it up butter cup :whistling


:laughing: :jester: When I was 42 .... unloading FULL 53' SEMI TRAILER"S" of store fixtures and millwork was the norm :clap:


----------



## aptpupil

Inner10 said:


> I always keep them on the bottom so it's not much of a problem.


Yeah, but I have a plumbing box and an electrical box and with a t-loc on top of each so I can only stack one of them on the bottom as currently set up. I think the reason they did it this way was so you never turn the sortainers on their side while opening the t-loc below. That would eff up all the stuff in the sortainer. But then it makes stacking and transporting on wheels more of a pain. Oh well.



Oconomowoc said:


> Be sure to look at the right book and read the Amazon reviews to get the drift of this. I can borrow it to you when I'm done also.
> 
> The Goal: A process of ongoing improvement


It's called Kaizen.


Mike, you're really good at solving problems, I'm sure you could find a way to keep an employee or two busy. Your competition seems pretty weak. You could own your area if you decided to franchise.
On the other hand, maybe personnel problems and finding work aren't the kinds of problems you like to solve. Maybe you like being in the field 40 hours and the thought of managing work flow, marketing, books, for a couple employees for 20 hours a week is awful. Different strokes. I just don't buy the argument that you're going to fail at it because people you know haven't figured out how to make it work.


----------



## rex

Oconomowoc said:


> 3 water heater replacements today. It's days like this I wish I had an employee. This is gonna hurt a little


All I want to do is water heaters. Money in the bank!


----------



## goneelkn

Oconomowoc said:


> 3 water heater replacements today. It's days like this I wish I had an employee.
> 
> This is gonna hurt a little


May slow you down a little, but your knees and back will thank you.

http://www.powermate.info/


----------



## rex

goneelkn said:


> May slow you down a little, but your knees and back will thank you. http://www.powermate.info/


My supply house has one of those and will place and haul away a commercial heater for 200 bucks. Money well spent to me.


----------



## goneelkn

Don't know for sure, but I heard they are about $1500.


----------



## wazez

Oconomowoc said:


> Be sure to look at the right book and read the Amazon reviews to get the drift of this. I can borrow it to you when I'm done also.
> 
> The Goal: A process of ongoing improvement


Just ordered it...looked good from the sneek peek they gave me.


----------



## Oconomowoc

rex said:


> My supply house has one of those and will place and haul away a commercial heater for 200 bucks. Money well spent to me.


Rheem has a program with the suppliers where I pay only $75 for a delivery and they take the old one out of the basement etc. But it has to be 75 gallons or larger.

$75 is a great deal, I use it all the time.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC

Nice, now get customizing.


----------



## skillman

Keep the thread alive with your Transit 's . Shows us your set ups and what you miss from full size vans .


----------



## D.E.P.S.

Before I started doing my own thing, I worked for a large Real Estate broker. He bought a Transit Connect for me to carry all the essentials for the field services dept. I put any wheres from 500-900 miles a week on it. I had put over 80k on it in 2 years.

Pretty solid vehicle overall. About the only dislike for me at first, was the large A posts....but I got used driving with them. Original tires were crap, we put a set of Yokahama's on it after 40k. The Transit we bought was during the fussy transmission era. The shifting was slow and erratic some times, especially during cold weather. We ended up dumping the Mercon fluid and went with Royal Purple. Never had a problem with it afterwards.


----------

